# Create your Reading Page, and a forum Reading Bar



## KBoards Admin

We've developed a Reading Page where you can list books. The books are listed in categories of Reading Now, Recently Read, and Reading Next.

You can also get a Reading Bar for your forum signature, that shows a few of the books from your Reading Page.

Your Reading Page is here: http://kboards.com/reading

From there, you can click the [setup] link to get started.

Please let us know your feedback on this new KBoards feature! If you have problems or questions, check the FAQ below. If your issue isn't addressed there, please do post in this thread and we'll help you out.

- Your KB moderator team

Example Reading Page:









Example Setup Page:









FAQ:

*How do I get to my Reading Page?*

Here's the link: http://kboards.com/reading

*How do I get to the page to set up my Reading Page?*

Click on [setup] from your Reading Page. Or, here's the direct link: http://kboards.com/reading/setup.php

*How do I view someone else's Reading Page?*

Click on the Reading Bar in their forum signature.

Or, if you know their KBoards member ID, you can append it to the URL like this: http://kboards.com/reading/?id=XXX, where XXX is the member ID. Example: http://kboards.com/reading/?id=2

*On the Setup page, when I press Save Changes, I don't see my book covers in the Reading Bar graphic.*

We pull those book covers from Amazon, and sometimes not all of them get retrieved.

First: try right-clicking the mini-preview of the Reading Bar graphic, and select the option to View Image. That refreshes the image just in case your browser is displaying an older cached version of it.

If that doesn't work, press the Save Changes button again. The page will try again to retrieve the covers from Amazon.

If you continue to have difficulties, post in this thread and we'll see if we can help.

*What are the little Up and Down arrows in the Setup page?*

The Down arrow 'pushes' the list of ASINs down by one notch. If you have an ASIN in the bottommost position, it disappears, and all other ASINS move down by one notch.
The Up arrow pops the list of ASINs up by one notch. If you have an ASIN in the first position, it disappears, and all other ASINS move up by one notch.

*I've set up my Reading Page. Now I've finished a book that is in my Reading Now list. What's the easiest way to move that to my Recently Read list?*

1. Click the little "M" button beside the book's ASIN. The book will be removed from the Reading Now list, and added to the Recently Read list.

2. Click the Save Changes button.

*I've from the UK and it's not finding my books.*

Make sure that you've selected the UK option at the top of the Setup page.

*The setup page tells me the ASIN is not valid... but I'm sure it's correct!*

First, double-check the ASIN. Make sure you copy/paste it from the Amazon page (or the Find ASIN page). Don't re-type it or you could easily transpose a zero for the letter O.

If you're sure it's right, it may be that the book is not accessible through the Amazon web services that our setup program uses. This occasionally happens, for reasons that are unclear. But it should be a pretty rare occurrence. If it does occur for that book, you won't be able to add that book to your Profile Page.

*I've added the Reading Bar to my signature and now my signature is huge!*

You may have to remove other items from your signature. Be aware that our forum signature size limits still apply, so make sure you don't exceed those. (You can read about our forum signature size limits in our Forum Decorum post.)

*I'm reading a book that's not available on Kindle. Can I add it?*

You can use a book's 10-digit ISBN in place of the ASIN and it should work. The 10-digit ISBN is available on the product page on Amazon.

*It takes a long time for the screen to refresh after I click on Save Changes!*

Yes... it does. Sorry about that. We had to put a little delay in there so we don't exceed our query limits when pulling the book's cover, title, and author from Amazon's database. We also create your Reading Bar graphics during that time. After you click Save Changes, it can take about one second per book for the screen to refresh with the saved changes... so if you have 30 books on your Reading Page, about 30 seconds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is awesome, Harvey!!!!  You're the best.  I'm really liking this.  Off to click on your bar to see what you've been reading....


----------



## KBoards Admin

The mods and I have been working on this for the past few weeks, so it's exciting to finally unveil it today!


----------



## Monique

Ohhh, very cool idea!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love that the sig bar automatically updates when I make changes to my Reading Page...

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee

What an awesome idea, Harvey! Kudos to you and the mods.


----------



## Chad Winters

I like it, I never updated my sig line, it was full of books I was reading a year ago
Downside is my most recent reads were paper with no ebook versions


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for the kind feedback!



Chad Winters said:


> I like it, I never updated my sig line, it was full of books I was reading a year ago
> Downside is my most recent reads were paper with no ebook versions


Ah, that is a limitation - it only works for books available on Kindle. It looks good, though, Chad. Thanks for being an early adopter!


----------



## JeanneM

How cool...I love it!


----------



## Brownskins

Harvey and KB never fails to impress me!  Great project!


----------



## BTackitt

Fabulous idea! Harvey you are the bomb!


----------



## jimkukral

Isn't everybody just going to put their own books in there? I assume, perhaps incorrectly, that most people use their sig to promote their own stuff. 

I think it's neat though. I just don't get why anyone would want to know what I'm reading?


----------



## JeanneM

Jim, our books can still be in our sig.  I think it will be nice for other kbers to know that their forum friends are reading their books, and it gives them a little visibility at the same time.


----------



## Brownskins

jimkukral said:


> I just don't get why anyone would want to know what I'm reading?


Hmmmm... 2 reasons I can think of: (1) it creates more of a 'community' feel where you share what you're reading and what your impressions are; (2) think of it as banner ads, it will drive more traffic to Amazon and hopefully create sales, and at the same time, support KindleBoards through affiliate revenue and increasing the site's value. Overall, I believe it is a great idea without being obtrusive (like banner ads sometimes are). If this turns out to be simply self-promoting for authors, it's equally easy to turn off signatures. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## intinst

jimkukral said:


> *Isn't everybody just going to put their own books in there? I assume, perhaps incorrectly, that most people use their sig to promote their own stuff. *
> 
> I think it's neat though. I just don't get why anyone would want to know what I'm reading?


Contrary to appearances and popular belief, not every KindleBoards member is an author


----------



## Seleya

Love it! Thanks for the option.


----------



## Chad Winters

intinst said:


> Contrary to appearances and popular belief, not every KindleBoards member is an author


*Shocked!*
I need to grab KindleMarketingBoards.com.....

Its amazing how many think that is the "be all and end all"



jimkukral said:


> Isn't everybody just going to put their own books in there? I assume, perhaps incorrectly, that most people use their sig to promote their own stuff.
> 
> I think it's neat though. I just don't get why anyone would want to know what I'm reading?


Any author with their own book in there is likely to get the eye roll and avoidance.


----------



## KBoards Admin

jimkukral said:


> Isn't everybody just going to put their own books in there? I assume, perhaps incorrectly, that most people use their sig to promote their own stuff.
> 
> I think it's neat though. I just don't get why anyone would want to know what I'm reading?


No, in fact many of our readers manually set up sigs to showcase books they have read recently. This is a feature to provide a convenient way for readers to share their reading lists with other readers.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

Thanks for making this available and very easy to add.


----------



## Seleya

Harvey said:


> Ah, that is a limitation - it only works for books available on Kindle. It looks good, though, Chad. Thanks for being an early adopter!


Not quite, _The Inklings_ in my bar is a paper book, the trick is that for paper books the ASIN is the same as the 10-digit ISBN.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Most of our members are readers and Kindle owners who regularly share what they've been reading on sites like Goodreads and in their signatures.  We thought it would be fun to have a way to do that here and Harvey made it happen.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Seleya said:


> Not quite, _The Inklings_ in my bar is a paper book, the trick is that for paper books the ASIN is the same as the 10-digit ISBN.


Ah, good to know! I assumed the Setup page wouldn't find that, because it looks in the Kindle Store in order to retrieve the covers. Like all good users, you have found a way to outwit the developer.


----------



## KBoards Admin

DreamWeaver said:


> This is a great idea, Harvey!
> 
> One suggestion... If one or more categories (Reading, Recently Read, Reading Next) are blank, it'd be good if that section didn't show. For example, I am currently reading a book, but I can't remember (and keep no record of) which books I recently read, and I have no idea which book(s) I'll be reading next (that's subject to my whims ). If I add the Reading Bar to my signature, there will be a lot of useless blank space in the Recently Read and Reading Next sections.


That is a good suggestion. It would be time-consuming, but not impossible, to program it. But I will probably save that idea for some future release, as it would take the development of over 100 templates to manage the various permutations.


----------



## Kwalker

What a cool feature!


----------



## davem2bits

jimkukral said:


> Isn't everybody just going to put their own books in there? I assume, perhaps incorrectly, that most people use their sig to promote their own stuff.


We can't all be Tolstoy. Or read Tolstoy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As a reminder. . . . .the signature size limits are still in play . . . I'm seeing a couple of signatures where folks have added the reading bar and now exceed the sizes  . . . . Since this is a new feature we're not going to put anyone in the stocks right away. . .but will probably start contacting folks after a few days to help you get them sorted. 

I also will note, these are NOT supposed to be for your OWN books. . . unless, of course, that's all you read  . . . though, of course, no rules against including your own books.


----------



## jlee745

Thanks this is neat.  I choose what books I'm going to read by what I see other reading on goodreads so now I have another source to help
me spend my money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> Thanks this is neat. I choose what books I'm going to read by what I see other reading on goodreads so now I have another source to help
> me spend my money.


And remember: when you spend your money by clicking through on a signature link, KB gets an affiliate payment.


----------



## telracs

davem2bits said:


> We can't all be Tolstoy. Or read Tolstoy.


did tolstoy read tolstoy?


----------



## chilady1

To Harvey and All The Mods:

THIS IS SOOOO AWESOME!!!  I love it!  Thanks so much for a great feature!


----------



## luvshihtzu

Thank you for adding the Reading Bar.  I find it interesting to see what everyone is reading or at least see what they want us to see about their reading habits.  There are a few book titles and covers that I am not planning on posting at all.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for the kind comments! I'm excited to see your reading bars!



luvshihtzu said:


> Thank you for adding the Reading Bar. I find it interesting to see what everyone is reading or at least see what they want us to see about their reading habits. There are a few book titles and covers that I am not planning on posting at all.


Yes, you can self-filter any titles you don't wish others to see!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don't do Goodreads because I've never been able to find my way around it and the birds keep eating my breadcrumb trail. I don't know if I'll put a reading bar in my siggy (not much time to read these days   ), but I'll certainly watch for what others are reading.

Great idea, and thanks for keeping KB fresh and alive.


----------



## Steph H

Neat idea!!  Once I get over this stupid cold, I'll see about adding one in. It's fun to see what others read but I don't have enough hours in the day to go to Goodreads or somewhere similar in addition to here and other unrelated stops. The reading bars will be a good addition to the site.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> Neat idea!! Once I get over this stupid cold, I'll see about adding one in. It's fun to see what others read but I don't have enough hours in the day to go to Goodreads or somewhere similar in addition to here and other unrelated stops. The reading bars will be a good addition to the site.


Exactly. That's what we thought, and Harvey made it happen. I'd rather just hang out here.

Feel better Steph!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Thanks, Betsy. I like your new mod badge too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> Thanks, Betsy. I like your new mod badge too!


Thanks! I needed something smaller, and the old one went with the original banner for Kindleboards...so I made up something to go with the current look.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

To Harvey & all the mods, this is awesome! Thanks! I always post my books in the monthly BookKlubs Thread, but I will try this as well. I love to see what others are reading. I've found some good books this way.


----------



## Mandykins

thank you so much for this feature!


----------



## history_lover

Really cool idea. The yellow is a bit of an eyesore though. 

I don't know if I'll stick with it because every time I start a new book, it will mean finding the ASIN, adding it, removing the ASIN for the book I just finished and pasting it into "recently read" instead. It might be easier if the setup page had something like the "link maker" where you could put in the title and get the ASIN number without having to go look it up on Amazon in another tab. 

Also, if there was a button we could click for a book under currently reading which would automatically move it to "recently read", that would make it a lot easier too, instead of having to manually copy and paste it.

I understand if adding such features would require too much work though.


----------



## Linjeakel

history_lover said:


> It might be easier if the setup page had something like the "link maker" where you could put in the title and get the ASIN number without having to go look it up on Amazon in another tab.


There's a 'find ASIN' link on the set up page that allows you to search for the ASIN using the author or title as keywords.

I agree, the yellow is a little bright - it's more noticeable if you have a blank slot though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For the copying and pasting, don't forget the keystrokes for copying and pasting (which are all I use).  Click in the field with the ASIN.  CTRL-A selects all the text in that field, CTRL-C copies it.  Click in the target field, CTRL-V pastes it.  More keystrokes than just pushing a button, I know, but still very quick.  COMMAND-A, COMMAND-C, COMMAND-V if you're on a Mac.

Also, if you want to use the reading list, but not the sig bar, you can do that too!  And if you want, you can just put the direct link to the reading bar in your sig, instead of the reading bar.  If, for example, there is other stuff you want in your sig instead.

See the first post in the thread for the direct links.

And yeah, grab another book from the TBR pile and fill up the yellow slot!

Betsy


----------



## booklover888

Testing to see how it looks. I think it's great, I had to turn "view forum signatures" back on to check it out. One more thing for me to obsess over lol

That is really nice. One can click on a user's bar and view their page, and click on a book cover to go to the Amazon page. That is really nice!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm really enjoying seeing everyone's bars. . .I honestly think I'll be much more likely to keep up with this than any of the other things I've tried. . .after all, I'm here _all the time_ so I'll be reminded constantly to update my page when I finish a book or whatever. 

I do see the point about the yellow for 'reading next'. . . .if you have nothing in that slot it is kind of bright. . . . I'm going to guess that might be something Harvey can fix fairly easily -- maybe make it a bit more muted of a shade. . . . we'll bring it up with him in admin!

And. . . if you have more stuff you want in your signature than the bar but it's coming out too big, contact Betsy. She's a whiz with them. . . . I'm sure she'll help you get something sorted. And, as a visual artist as well, it'll even look nice.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for more good feedback.

It's a good suggestion to tone back the yellow color; I'll work on that today. I'll post in here once it's done; in order to pick up the new color you'll have to go to your Setup page and press Save Changes.

Also a good suggestion on having an easier way to move a book from Reading Now to Recently Read. I'll have to think about how to most smoothly implement that. 

I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm a fan of yellow...but it's a hard color to use in quilting because it wants to play a starring role whenever it's used, so I can see what people are saying.  Since the green and blue are pastel, perhaps a more pastel shade of yellow would work.  It is a pretty intense shade.

I'm really enjoying the bars, too...I've already checked a couple of books out that I've seen in signatures.  And found I already own one of them!  Just moved it up the TBR list...


----------



## ingrid avluv

Great feature! Another reason this is the best board out there!


----------



## cheriereich

Oh, wow! The new reading bar feature is awesome! Thanks for letting us know about it.


----------



## Atunah

Testing this thing out. Its a great idea. Would make it much easier then the mess I had before with constant copy and past and trying to adjust even text. 
But I don't know if I am doing something wrong on my end, the covers look very blurry. I can't really make anything out in my reading bar. Is that something I am not doing that I should? 

Just looks like mine are even more blurry than others I see.


----------



## Chad Winters

Atunah said:


> Just looks like mine are even more blurry than others I see.


You just need to pick better books 

Actually comparing mine and yours....Your whole bar seems smaller and shorter in height


----------



## KBoards Admin

Atunah said:


> Testing this thing out. Its a great idea. Would make it much easier then the mess I had before with constant copy and past and trying to adjust even text.
> But I don't know if I am doing something wrong on my end, the covers look very blurry. I can't really make anything out in my reading bar. Is that something I am not doing that I should?
> 
> Just looks like mine are even more blurry than others I see.


Yes, it looks you have an *[*img width=500] tag in your signature. If you remove the "width=500" from that, your Reading Bar will appear at full-size.

Let me know if that makes sense. I can make that change if you wish.


----------



## Atunah

Well actually putting the width 500 in the code was my attempt at making it less blurry.  

I thought if its a bit smaller it would help. I like the smaller size, but I don't think the covers are less blurry. I notice those that look better are those with larger font and more geometrical designs, rather than the more lush and colorful ones in my siggy. 

So yeah, the full size was the one I had when I made my initial comment. 

But my goodness how much easier this bar is for me to list my reading process. Such a great way of doing it now. Now I only have to move one at a time and the old ones move down by itself. Before, with my hand written thingy, just to move one book from reading to read, I had to move each and every one, every single time. That is why I got tired updating.  

Great job Harvey on that and the mods that helped test. I tried in the past to get the goodreads widget, but it doesn't look even half as good as the KB one and I didn't want links to goodreads. I wanted links with KB codes. 

Perfect solution.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ah, I see. The covers do get re-sized in the process of making the reading bar, so there is a bit of fuzziness introduced at that time - unavoidable, I believe. 

Thanks so much for your feedback, Atunah - I appreciate it!


----------



## Atunah

Harvey said:


> Ah, I see. The covers do get re-sized in the process of making the reading bar, so there is a bit of fuzziness introduced at that time - unavoidable, I believe.
> 
> Thanks so much for your feedback, Atunah - I appreciate it!


Well it makes maybe some want to know what it is and click on the bar if they don't know what it is. . I see how yours are more easier to read as they have a more simpler design. Or a large head of John Lennon 

I think this shows how effective or not a cover design can be in smaller thumbnail.

Apparently I read lots of books with fancy dresses. . They seem more blurry than say the pecs. So more pecs it is.


----------



## history_lover

Linjeakel said:


> There's a 'find ASIN' link on the set up page that allows you to search for the ASIN using the author or title as keywords.


Ah, thanks, I hadn't noticed that - I was looking for something built into the page instead of opening a new tab. Useful though.



> I agree, the yellow is a little bright - it's more noticeable if you have a blank slot though.


Yeah, unfortunately, I don't always plan that far ahead - I don't always know what I'm going to read next, much less the one after that.


----------



## Atunah

I am just going to line a few up in reading next that I think I might get to. Also library loans will go there. I might, or might not go with those or just start reading something totally different. I am not going to be stuck on that section. Just gives me some kind of idea or plan. 
I am never good sticking with a reading list though.  

And I reserve the right to change my mind at any time.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Some people had asked for a lighter tone of yellow in the reading bar. That is now in place. To get it, you'll have to go back to your Setup page (http://kboards.com/reading/setup.php) and click on Save Changes.

New:









Old:


----------



## history_lover

Much better, thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

history_lover said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, I don't always plan that far ahead - I don't always know what I'm going to read next, much less the one after that.


I don't either...so I just put a couple from my "to be read" pile in there and consider "next" to be a flexible concept. 

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Like the new feature except for one thing and that may or may not be related. When I added it to my signature, my avatar went away. Weird, huh?


----------



## Atunah

Yay, pastel much better for the yellow. Now it fits with the blue and the green. Not so glaring now.


----------



## KBoards Admin

intinst said:


> Like the new feature except for one thing and that may or may not be related. When I added it to my signature, my avatar went away. Weird, huh?


I don't *think* it could be related, but will keep an eye out for similar reports! (Your avatar is back now... did it have to be re-added?)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Atunah said:


> Yay, pastel much better for the yellow. Now it fits with the blue and the green. Not so glaring now.


Yes, we now use color code #ffff9a rather than the pure yellow #ffff00 (for those of you who speak RGB).


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> I don't *think* it could be related, but will keep an eye out for similar reports! (Your avatar is back now... did it have to be re-added?)


Really. It doesn't show for me. All others do


----------



## KBoards Admin

intinst said:


> Really. It doesn't show for me. All others do


Oops, you are right. It seems that the gickr.com image you had for an avatar is no longer present on gickr... so you might have to check that out on your end.


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> Oops, you are right. It seems that the gickr.com image you had for an avatar is no longer present on gickr... so you might have to check that out on your end.


Their website says they are recovering from a server crash, so I'll just wait a while and see what happens. Interesting timing, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

New 'yellow' is a much better shade. . .thanks!


----------



## chilady1

Ann in Arlington said:


> New 'yellow' is a much better shade. . .thanks!


Agreed - thanks for the quick change!


----------



## RM Prioleau

Hey, Harvey. Is there a way to search for a particular book by ASIN# and generate a list to see who is all reading it/recently read/reading next?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I am soooo enjoying looking at other people's books.  Love the covers in yours, chilady!

Betsy


----------



## booklover888

The lighter yellow is much better.

My Reading next is also flexible!


----------



## KBoards Admin

RM Prioleau said:


> Hey, Harvey. Is there a way to search for a particular book by ASIN# and generate a list to see who is all reading it/recently read/reading next?


There is not, at this point, although we're looking at some enhancements that would add a bit of interactivity between reading pages. More to come on that!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Just testing...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looks good, except you'll have to make a choice, Lynn!  

You can always add a simple link to your reading page....

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

This is really fun.  Thanks Harvey and mods..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

How is Crossing the Heart of Africa, Seamonkey?  It looks good and at $2.99 could be an impulse buy for me.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

The paler yellow does look better for the 'reading next' section, especially if there's a gap.

I'll still probably keep it randomly filled though, even though I actually have no idea which one of my TBRs I'll be in the mood to read next until I actually start it. As Betsy said, I reserve the right to be flexible about that!


----------



## KBoards Admin

In response to your suggestions, we've added an enhancement to the setup page. 

Beside each item in the "Reading Now" list, there's a small button labeled "M". If you click that button, the book gets moved to the Recently Read list. (Don't forget to press the Save Changes button after you've finished moving the ASINs around.)

Thanks for the great suggestion!


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How is Crossing the Heart of Africa, Seamonkey? It looks good and at $2.99 could be an impulse buy for me.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I'm enjoying it.. he flips from the history of the trip he is attempting to duplicate, to his own trip and life. Definitely worth $2.99.

When I was clicking on those books, I noted several at higher prices and was happy I had snagged them when they were down.. (Breaking Night, The Rose Hotel and Until Tuesday) Also cheated in that Slave was a dead tree book I read just prior to bookcrossing it.. I've released something like 43 books in the wild recently, with more to go.. just making room.. and some were unread, but some I'm reading first. Slave then led me to Freedom. Freedom was less developed but at least brought the reader more up to date.

I've already bought one book, just from the few sig lines I've seen.

Harvey, if this thread isn't mentioned in Fire Talk, it might be a good thing since some people stay there for the most part, especially if they have only had Fires. But they still read books.


----------



## Seamonkey

Make that three books bought, and one of those has a sequel for pre-order, but I'll see if the first book is as good as it sounds


----------



## chilady1

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am soooo enjoying looking at other people's books. Love the covers in yours, chilady!
> 
> Betsy


Your welcome Betsy - this series has been on my TBR for a long time! So far, very good.


----------



## KBoards Admin

We've enhanced the Reading Bars to provide three different options for your forum signature.

This one doesn't show Reading or Reading Next books; it only shows Recently Read books:










And, for those of you with busy signatures, you may want to use this small version that just shows one book under the Reading Now list:










Both are available from your setup page. You'll have to click the Save Changes button to generate the additional signature options.


----------



## Geemont

Very nicely done!  It's always curious to see what other people are reading.


----------



## Atunah

Wow that was fast Harvey. Great options now. 

I too have clicked on a bunch of bars already. Its just what I need, more books to add to my lists.  

eta: And I finally got my goodreads logo on the right hand side. I been trying to do that all evening. It just that I have had the table code in my siggy for so long, it took a while to put it back together in my head.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And of course, even the one cover version, when clicked takes you to your full reading page.  Too cool, Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer

Ooh, love the new options!  I average a book a day, much easier to make a blanket "read recently" one then to try to keep the other updated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Wow that was fast Harvey. Great options now.
> 
> I too have clicked on a bunch of bars already. Its just what I need, more books to add to my lists.
> 
> eta: And I finally got my goodreads logo on the right hand side. I been trying to do that all evening. It just that I have had the table code in my siggy for so long, it took a while to put it back together in my head.


Suggestion for those trying to modify your page and having trouble 'seeing it' through the code.

Go to your profile and copy the code. Then go down to the Forum Decorum area and paste it as a new post in this thread.

You'll be able to see how it looks. . . move things around . . . use preview to figure things out. . .and then, when you are more or less satisfied, copy the NEW version and paste it back into your profile. Makes it *much* easier to figure out what you're looking at!  

Oh and. . . if you're still having trouble. . . I'll just note that Betsy helped me with mine.


----------



## HappyGuy

I didn't read through all 4 pages of responses and this may have already been asked but ... would it be possible to put a button or a link to the Reading Page in the personal section at the top so I don't have to keep opening this thread to find the link?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> I didn't read through all 4 pages of responses and this may have already been asked but ... would it be possible to put a button or a link to the Reading Page in the personal section at the top so I don't have to keep opening this thread to find the link?


Once you HAVE a reading page, you can always click the link in your own signature to go to your page and update it. Or anyone else's.

For example, if I click YOUR bar, it takes me to YOUR page, but if I click [set up] from there, it takes me to MY set up page. If I click the (Make your own reading bar) link, which most of us have, it takes me directly to my reading page -- if I've not set it up, it'll be blank, but there is, again, a [set up] link.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Testing... 


Yay! Thanks, Harvey for the nifty new options!  

I just moved my "Currently Reading" book down to the "Recently Read" section. However, I didn't really read it. I got about 1/3 of the way and got so annoyed with the editing issues and repetitive stuff (like dialogue repeated word for word), that I actually asked for a refund, mainly because it was $5.99. 

I don't generally return books. In fact, I think I've only returned one other book in the 4 years I've owned my Kindle.   But $5.99 is pretty steep for a book where the editor didn't know what a dangling participle was. "Squeezing the trigger, the bullet flew..."  Yeah, that's a nifty new gun of the future where the bullets pull the triggers.   The book was FILLED with those types of sentences. 

I really don't mind a few errors here and there. Heck, I'd read a book that had up to two to three per chapter, and that would just be the two or three I caught while reading for pleasure (meaning while I'm trying to ignore errors.   ) 

Anyway, I'm wondering if I should remove it from my page altogether or just leave it and hope someone asks me about it prior to purchasing. LOL I'd hate to lead someone to purchasing a book with bad editing.

Or on our Reading Pages, could we have "Recommend" and "Do Not Recommend" buttons?

Ah, I bet that would be too controversial, huh? 

And I'm probably way overthinking this whole thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When we were first kicking this around, we mods were thinking of a comments field or star ratings, however the programming on that would be a lot more complicated.  I don't know if Harvey has decided that would be out of the realm of possibilities, but it doesn't hurt to ask for stuff!


Glad you're having fun with it, Lynn!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When we were first kicking this around, we mods were thinking of a comments field or star ratings, however the programming on that would be a lot more complicated. I don't know if Harvey has decided that would be out of the realm of possibilities, but it doesn't hurt to ask for stuff!
> 
> 
> Glad you're having fun with it, Lynn!
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, and there's the whole issue of, if the author is a member and you don't like it and you put that you don't recommend it. . .how might that make a person feel. Now, arguably, that's not the _reader's_ problem. . . .otoh, I'd say there's no real need for such a thing. . . 

I say if someone asks me about one of the books in my bar, I'll tell them honestly. . . . and I'll probably still use the 'So what are you reading' thread to make brief comments, whether pro or con, as I have been doing.

And, by the way, if I keep up with my reading page, it'll make it that much easier to post in that thread as well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HappyGuy said:


> I didn't read through all 4 pages of responses and this may have already been asked but ... would it be possible to put a button or a link to the Reading Page in the personal section at the top so I don't have to keep opening this thread to find the link?


HappyGuy,

It's not a forum software function, so I don't think it can be programmed into the personal section (by which I think you mean where your avatar pic and "show unread posts since last visit" are?) But there possibly could be a link up in the grey menu area, though that's kind of crowded. Harvey will let us know.

At any rate, in addition to what Ann mentioned which are probably the quickest ways in most cases, you can go to Profile and click on the signature bar shown on your main profile page...or make a bookmark to the link using your browser's functions. In case you just want to log into KB and add a book without going into any threads.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Lynn McNamee said:


> Testing...
> 
> Yay! Thanks, Harvey for the nifty new options!
> ...
> Anyway, I'm wondering if I should remove it from my page altogether or just leave it and hope someone asks me about it prior to purchasing. LOL I'd hate to lead someone to purchasing a book with bad editing.


Thanks, Lynn! Yes, we have considered expanding this to include a star rating or a comments field or something similar, and something like that might be part of a future release for it. It does get complicated so I need to sort out how to best implement that kind of feature. Thanks for the great feedback.



HappyGuy said:


> I didn't read through all 4 pages of responses and this may have already been asked but ... would it be possible to put a button or a link to the Reading Page in the personal section at the top so I don't have to keep opening this thread to find the link?


I'll look into this - thank you. In the meantime I may just add it into the forum headers so the link is more convenient to find.

Appreciate all the comments and feedback! You all are helping to make this a better feature for our boards.


----------



## Atunah

I seem to have some issues adding books to the reading page. It seems like everytime I save changes, a different set of books goes away. The number stays in the field, but instead of the book title, all that shows is "by". 
This is where I enter my stuff. Then when I look at the actual reading page, it doesn't show all the books I have added. 
First I thought I added to many to the recently read, but I am doing only 2 rows and I have seen other folks pages with 3 rows of recently read. So that cannot be it. I still have plenty of empty slots. 
So sometimes 2 of the currently reading show, then 3, or 2 in my reading next show one moment, then after the next save, it shows 4, etc. 

I can't seem to get all the ones I added to show. 

Is there a delay? Or is the system just overloaded? 

eta: Now I even have gaps in the bar in my posts. I have 3 reading now, 14 in recently read and 5 in reading next filled in. But they just keep disappearing.


----------



## booklover888

Atunah said:


> I seem to have some issues adding books to the reading page. It seems like everytime I save changes, a different set of books goes away. The number stays in the field, but instead of the book title, all that shows is "by".
> This is where I enter my stuff. Then when I look at the actual reading page, it doesn't show all the books I have added.
> First I thought I added to many to the recently read, but I am doing only 2 rows and I have seen other folks pages with 3 rows of recently read. So that cannot be it. I still have plenty of empty slots.
> So sometimes 2 of the currently reading show, then 3, or 2 in my reading next show one moment, then after the next save, it shows 4, etc.
> 
> I can't seem to get all the ones I added to show.
> 
> Is there a delay? Or is the system just overloaded?
> 
> eta: Now I even have gaps in the bar in my posts. I have 3 reading now, 14 in recently read and 5 in reading next filled in. But they just keep disappearing.


Same here. My books disappeared from my siggy, also.


----------



## Atunah

I thinks we broke it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Y'all loved it to death!  

OK, here's what happens, as I understand it.  When you "Save changes" to your ASIN listing, the page goes to Amazon and fetches the necessary information to populate the page and create the images for the sig bars.

From what Harvey has said elsewhere, there is a limit to the number of "calls" that can be made in a short period to Amazon's database; he built in a bit of a delay but is thinking of increasing that.  (I'm not entirely sure what that means, but he does.  )

I think, right now, a lot of people are creating the reading pages and adding books.  That will slow down over time, requiring fewer calls to the Amazon db.  On the other hand, more people will have reading pages.  

My short answer: Harvey will figger it out.


Try saving changes again or refreshing the page....but also keep an eye here for more news...

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy is correct - and last night I shortened a delay timer in the software. After seeing your reports this morning, I've lengthened that timer. 

Sorry for the inconvenience -please give it another few tries and see if this helps improve its retrieval of your book covers! Thank you.


----------



## Atunah

We are reading too much, aren't we.  

I left it alone for a while and hit save again and for right now, it shows all I added. I think because its new with everyone adding and saving over and over and just playing with it. I know I did.  

I am amazed as it is how its not slowing anything down. I mean the board loads as fast as ever. 

Me thinks Harvey knows what he's doing.


----------



## cagnes

Cool! Thanks Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Atunah said:


> We are reading too much, aren't we.
> 
> I left it alone for a while and hit save again and for right now, it shows all I added. I think because its new with everyone adding and saving over and over and just playing with it. I know I did.
> 
> I am amazed as it is how its not slowing anything down. I mean the board loads as fast as ever.
> 
> Me thinks Harvey knows what he's doing.


 Some might dispute that!

The nice thing is, once the Setup page has done its job, the Reading Bars in the signatures are really lightweight graphics - less than 25KB in most cases - so they load very quickly in the forum.


----------



## Atunah

Cagnes, you made me click on your bar. I saw some covers that intrigued me. 

This is just fantastic for readers. And we don't have to go to other sites to show others our reading lists. 

Not getting a lot of reading in with all this clicking on reading bars.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Cagnes, you made me click on your bar. I saw some covers that intrigued me.
> 
> This is just fantastic for readers. And we don't have to go to other sites to show others our reading lists.
> 
> Not getting a lot of reading in with all this clicking on reading bars.


I've been clicking away too & spotted some intriguing books on your bar as well! Awesome feature!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Atunah said:


> Cagnes, you made me click on your bar. I saw some covers that intrigued me.
> 
> Not getting a lot of reading in with all this clicking on reading bars.


I think I may have you beat. I actually bought a book while looking up the ASIN for one of my TBR books to put on my reading page.


----------



## chilady1

I do have one suggestion - not a biggie but just a thought.  If the titles Reading, Recently Read and Reading Next could be bolded to stand out - that would be nice.  Just a little something but not a big deal.  Overall, I love this new feature!

The only downside to seeing these Reading Bars is all the $$$ I am destined to spend when something interesting appears on someone's else Reading Bar.  LOL!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I have one small suggestion.

Make it a rule that authors cannot put their own books in their reading bars.

My reasoning is that I would like to see what people are *reading*, not what they *have written*. The bar shouldn't be turned into a billboard for self-promotion.

I would even extend that to include publishers.

Perhaps, "You may not add books in which you have a financial interest."


----------



## KBoards Admin

chilady1 said:


> I do have one suggestion - not a biggie but just a thought. If the titles Reading, Recently Read and Reading Next could be bolded to stand out - that would be nice. Just a little something but not a big deal. Overall, I love this new feature!
> 
> The only downside to seeing these Reading Bars is all the $$$ I am destined to spend when something interesting appears on someone's else Reading Bar. LOL!


Thank you, I will note that for the next release!



Lynn McNamee said:


> I have one small suggestion.
> 
> Make it a rule that authors cannot put their own books in their reading bars.
> 
> My reasoning is that I would like to see what people are *reading*, not what they *have written*. The bar shouldn't be turned into a billboard for self-promotion.
> 
> I would even extend that to include publishers.
> 
> Perhaps, "You may not add books in which you have a financial interest."


Hmm, there is some merit in that. I need to think about how difficult it might be to police that. I do agree that the Reading Bar is of more value when it holds people's actual books that they're reading, not books they're trying to promote.


----------



## gdae23

Thanks for adding this. I'm having fun seeing everyone's books. I'm sure it will cost me money, though! 

Is there a way to post recently read books and reading now in the signature bar, but to leave out reading next? I'm another one who picks my next book based on my particular mood when it's time to pick  a whim.

Edited to add: By the way, that version of The Martian Chronicles in my signature is the hardcover, since it's not available for Kindle. I bought it last year to reread the book, although I'm keeping my 35 cent school book club copy with the brittle yellow pages for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## KBoards Admin

gdae23 said:


> Thanks for adding this. I'm having fun seeing everyone's books. I'm sure it will cost me money, though!
> 
> Is there a way to post recently read books and reading now in the signature bar, but to leave out reading next? I'm another one who picks my next book based on my particular mood when it's time to pick  a whim.
> 
> Edited to add: By the way, that version of The Martian Chronicles in my signature is the hardcover, since it's not available for Kindle. I bought it last year to reread the book, although I'm keeping my 35 cent school book club copy with the brittle yellow pages for nostalgia purposes.


Hi, thanks for your suggestion. It's a reasonable idea and we'll take it into account for a future release! - Harvey


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> Hi, thanks for your suggestion. It's a reasonable idea and we'll take it into account for a future release! - Harvey


Meanwhile. . .just throw any books you haven't read in there if you don't like the blank spaces. . . . maybe the title should be changed to 'reading sometime' or just 'To Be Read'.


----------



## LauraB

Ann in Arlington said:


> And remember: when you spend your money by clicking through on a signature link, KB gets an affiliate payment.


Somehow I got under the impression Amazon stopped giving KB a % on kindle books purchased through links here? Am I wrong? I'd like to know because I stopped purchasing through links here because of that. I just read it somewhere on KB a couple years ago.


----------



## Chad Winters

LauraB said:


> Somehow I got under the impression Amazon stopped giving KB a % on kindle books purchased through links here? Am I wrong? I'd like to know because I stopped purchasing through links here because of that. I just read it somewhere on KB a couple years ago.


I remember that too!


----------



## LauraB

Probably a stupid ?.  But will it max out what the siggy bar will hold? And if it does and I remove some to make room on bar does it remove them from my reading page?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LauraB said:


> Somehow I got under the impression Amazon stopped giving KB a % on kindle books purchased through links here? Am I wrong? I'd like to know because I stopped purchasing through links here because of that. I just read it somewhere on KB a couple years ago.


Maybe 5 years ago, amazon did temporarily stop doing affiliate payments on Kindle books. But they still paid on everything else, so it was still worth it to go TO amazon via our links in case you shopped beyond the kindle store. But not long after that, they did reinstate the Kindle book affiliate payments, though at, I believe, a lower level.

Harvey will know more -- I'll alert him to the question and have him come and clarify.


----------



## Linjeakel

LauraB said:


> Probably a stupid ?. But will it max out what the siggy bar will hold? And if it does and I remove some to make room on bar does it remove them from my reading page?


The bar in your signature will automatically take just the top ones on the list for each section and give you a 2-6-2 size bar, regardless of whether you have more or less that that on your list.

Your reading page will show all the ones on the list up to the maximun number of lines available on the set-up page.

EDIT: Therefore to force what you want on to the sig bar, you need to put those books at the top of the appropriate section.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LauraB said:


> Probably a stupid ?. But will it max out what the siggy bar will hold? And if it does and I remove some to make room on bar does it remove them from my reading page?


In the set up, there are a finite number of spaces; you can fill them all in, and they'll all show on your reading page. Once you get to the maximum for each category, you'll have to delete one to add another.

The sig bar will only show the first 2, 6, and 2 you have listed. OR you can use the alternate bars: one has space for 10 'recently read' and one is just a single 'reading now'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann is correct; Amazon briefly stopped paying affiliate fees on digital books; however they reinstated that program.  Any purchases made through our links results in a bit of cash to keep the lights on here.

Betsy
(I'm also an Amazon affiliate in another life)


----------



## LauraB

> ....Any purchases made through our links results in a bit of cash to keep the lights on here.
> 
> Betsy
> (I'm also an Amazon affiliate in another life)


Glad to know that. I'll go back to putting my purchases (from computer) through here again.


----------



## KBoards Admin

chilady1 said:


> I do have one suggestion - not a biggie but just a thought. If the titles Reading, Recently Read and Reading Next could be bolded to stand out - that would be nice. Just a little something but not a big deal. Overall, I love this new feature!
> 
> The only downside to seeing these Reading Bars is all the $$$ I am destined to spend when something interesting appears on someone's else Reading Bar. LOL!


We followed up on your suggestion and made the font a little bolder in the headers. Also, Ann suggested that we rename the 'Reading Next' category to 'To Be Read', which implies a little more flexibility in your next reading choices!

You can see the changes in my sig. (You might have to press F5 to reload your browser's cache.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Just for fun, we've added a "Random Reading Bars" page for you to browse.

You can find the link to it at the bottom of your Reading Page:

http://kboards.com/reading


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Just for fun, we've added a "Random Reading Bars" page for you to browse.
> 
> You can find the link to it at the bottom of your Reading Page:
> 
> http://kboards.com/reading


since i have avatars and signatures turned off, i like this random reading bar thingie.

is there gonna be any other way to access it?


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ I don't think so as it's kind of a novelty item. The direct URL is http://kboards.com/reading/random.php if it's something that people want to bookmark.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs,

if you click on "reading page" up in the top grey menu bar, does the resulting page (which I guess will be blank since you don't have a reading page set up (or do you?--you can even if you don't do signatures), can you see the link to random book pages?

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> telracs,
> 
> if you click on "reading page" up in the top grey menu bar, does the resulting page (which I guess will be blank since you don't have a reading page set up (or do you?--you can even if you don't do signatures), can you see the link to random book pages?
> 
> Betsy


yup, perfect. thanks betsy!


----------



## ciscokid

Thanks!!!


----------



## Atunah

I seem to be having the problem of the missing covers again and saving doesn't fix it, but makes it worse actually. 
I had one missing and now after saving I have 3 missing.  

Going to check it again later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had some problems last night, but the third try, I think, was the charm...

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Random bars are interesting!

By the way, want to weigh in on the authors and having their own books in their bars.. seems like we've been allowing them to have their books in sigs, so this is really no different.  If a bar never changes, then I just glaze over and ignore it.  In fact, this feature had me turning sigs back on, since I enjoy seeing what is being read.


----------



## Chad Winters

Seamonkey said:


> Random bars are interesting!
> 
> By the way, want to weigh in on the authors and having their own books in their bars.. seems like we've been allowing them to have their books in sigs, so this is really no different. If a bar never changes, then I just glaze over and ignore it. In fact, this feature had me turning sigs back on, since I enjoy seeing what is being read.


I don't know if it needs to be illegal, but it would certainly strike me as pathetic. Even authors should be able to resist turning a current, past, and next reading bar into marketing. Or if they truly just read their own book over and over again, it could be a good flag to avoid that book....


----------



## mooshie78

Cool feature.  Thanks Harvey!


----------



## gdae23

> We followed up on your suggestion and made the font a little bolder in the headers. Also, Ann suggested that we rename the 'Reading Next' category to 'To Be Read', which implies a little more flexibility in your next reading choices!


Thanks for the updates. I'm enjoying the Random Bars also.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for the feedback, good people!!


----------



## kansaskyle

Would it be possible to link with Goodreads for those that are too lazy to maintain their books in multiple systems?


----------



## KBoards Admin

kansaskyle said:


> Would it be possible to link with Goodreads for those that are too lazy to maintain their books in multiple systems?


I can see why that might be desirable, but... no.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When Ann told Harvey that she imported 2000 books into Shelfari, she scared him away from importing from other sites.


Betsy


----------



## lynkay

I love this!!! Just updated my reading page and I'm so looking forward to see what everyone else is reading!


----------



## Tripp

I have been reading this thread for the last few days but have been too lazy...er...busy to set my reading bar up. I don't know why I waited. This was easy peasy. Thanks Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for the great comments - that's very encouraging! 

We added a small enhancement tonight. In the Setup page, you can now move a book from the "To Be Read" area up to the "Reading Now" area, by clicking on the little "M" button beside each book in the To Be Read area. Thanks to Ann for the idea.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Minor update: we enhanced the Reading Pages today, so that when you hover over a cover, the title and author are displayed in a tooltip.


----------



## Steph H

Ohhhh, I like the hover idea!! I wish it worked on my Fire (or if it does, that I knew how...  ).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wish it worked on my iPad, but it's a great idea!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Is the 'hover' supposed to work when on signatures?  'Cause it' snot working for me, either -- I'm using IE10 on Win8 at the moment.


----------



## Chad Winters

not working on Chrome on for me either


----------



## mooshie78

Not working with Firefox (18.02)either.


----------



## Atunah

Well, Harvey did say its on the Reading Page, not the Reading Bar.  . And it works on the Reading Page great.  

I don't think it can work on the bar, isn't that like one image that contains the code that is pulled from the page? 

eta: I am still having issue though with it showing all my books. This morning  I get a lot of small blank rectangles where the books are suppose to me.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is the 'hover' supposed to work when on signatures? 'Cause it' snot working for me, either -- I'm using IE10 on Win8 at the moment.


No, it doesn't work on the signatures - it's for when you hover over the specific book images in your Reading Page.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Atunah said:


> Well, Harvey did say its on the Reading Page, not the Reading Bar. . And it works on the Reading Page great.
> 
> I don't think it can work on the bar, isn't that like one image that contains the code that is pulled from the page?


That is exactly right.



> eta: I am still having issue though with it showing all my books. This morning I get a lot of small blank rectangles where the books are suppose to me.


Hmm, sorry for that inconvenience. I presume this is happening on the Setup page? Some of the Amazon query results can be sporadic... if it's consistently happening for you I might have to increase the delay timer and see if that helps.


----------



## Atunah

Its happening on both, the setup page and the reading page. Right now its not showing any of my "To be Read" on my reading page. Its just small squares. The squares are new though. It used to just not show certain books. I can refresh my reading page and it will show a different set of books, usually not all. Sometimes it will show 10 of my recently read, then 12, or 5. Same with the other 2 fields. 
On the setup page sometimes it will show the number and then just "by" instead of the title. But its not always matched with what it shows on the reading page. 

I can't think of the last time I actually saw all the books on my reading page that I have filled in on the setup page.  . I figured it was the system overloaded, but I don't notice many others posting they have that issue.


----------



## bordercollielady

I was wondering how everyone was doing this.. duh.. maybe if I would just read all the forums..  Will get mine set up after work..


----------



## KBoards Admin

Atunah said:


> Its happening on both, the setup page and the reading page. Right now its not showing any of my "To be Read" on my reading page. Its just small squares. The squares are new though. It used to just not show certain books. I can refresh my reading page and it will show a different set of books, usually not all. Sometimes it will show 10 of my recently read, then 12, or 5. Same with the other 2 fields.
> On the setup page sometimes it will show the number and then just "by" instead of the title. But its not always matched with what it shows on the reading page.
> 
> I can't think of the last time I actually saw all the books on my reading page that I have filled in on the setup page. . I figured it was the system overloaded, but I don't notice many others posting they have that issue.


Ack, you detected a bug in the Reading Page - that I introduced late last night... and just fixed. It was preventing the To Be Read covers from being displayed on the Reading Page. That's fixed now.

Other than that, my covers are showing up pretty reliably, both on the Setup Page and on the Reading Page. Let me know how your experience is and maybe we can track down what's happening that makes it more inconsistent with you (and maybe others as well).

Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

bordercollielady said:


> I was wondering how everyone was doing this.. duh.. maybe if I would just read all the forums.. Will get mine set up after work..


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## mistyd107

Does clicking the M next to the book in to be read automatically move it to currently reading?  very cool feature


----------



## Atunah

Harvey said:


> Ack, you detected a bug in the Reading Page - that I introduced late last night... and just fixed. It was preventing the To Be Read covers from being displayed on the Reading Page. That's fixed now.
> 
> Other than that, my covers are showing up pretty reliably, both on the Setup Page and on the Reading Page. Let me know how your experience is and maybe we can track down what's happening that makes it more inconsistent with you (and maybe others as well).
> 
> Thanks!


I am still getting the small rectangles in place of some of the covers. They move. If I refresh my reading page 10 times, I get 10 different results on what covers will be missing. They are in all the 3 sections. Reading, recently read and to be read. Its just random which ones will be gone. Sometimes its 2, other times its 4, 6 etc. I have yet to get all my listed books to show up. 
I deleted 2 from the recently read list to keep it at 14, which is 2 rows. I have 5 in to be read and 2 right now in reading.

But I still have the same issue still in the set up page where the "by" with the missing title appears on random books. The number always stays in the field though. And it doesn't really correlate with whats appearing, or not appearing on the reading page.

Confusing.


----------



## bordercollielady

Harvey said:


> Looking forward to seeing it!


took a work break.. and added mine.. very cool! Thanks..will probably use this instead of the "what are you reading" thread!


----------



## KBoards Admin

mistyd107 said:


> Does clicking the M next to the book in to be read automatically move it to currently reading? very cool feature


Yes, it does! It's a new feature.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Atunah said:


> I am still getting the small rectangles in place of some of the covers. They move. If I refresh my reading page 10 times, I get 10 different results on what covers will be missing. They are in all the 3 sections. Reading, recently read and to be read. Its just random which ones will be gone. Sometimes its 2, other times its 4, 6 etc. I have yet to get all my listed books to show up.
> I deleted 2 from the recently read list to keep it at 14, which is 2 rows. I have 5 in to be read and 2 right now in reading.
> 
> But I still have the same issue still in the set up page where the "by" with the missing title appears on random books. The number always stays in the field though. And it doesn't really correlate with whats appearing, or not appearing on the reading page.
> 
> Confusing.


The Setup page reads the ASINs that you've previously stored, and for each one it makes a call to Amazon's database to retrieve the cover, author, and title. It seems that you're getting hit with a lot of failed retrievals there... and, as you say, the books it fails to retrieve can be random and have no correlation to the Reading Page.

I don't have an immediate answer, except to say I'm sorry for the inconvenience and I'll keep looking into it.


----------



## Atunah

That's alright Harvey. Most of the time I have enough covers to show something in my bar.  

Maybe it will straighten itself out over time. Maybe Amazon doesn't like what I read.  
People will think I am reading naughty things that need to be censored.  . And I am alright with that.  

I have enough books filled in to display some, so even if a few keep wandering off. I love the new move buttons. Once this is set up now, I don't really have to do anything but hit a button. 

Awesome.


----------



## mistyd107

Harvey said:


> Yes, it does! It's a new feature.


thanks Harvey that's what I figured...Love the new bar/pg


----------



## JetJammer

bordercollielady said:


> took a work break.. and added mine.. very cool! Thanks..will probably use this instead of the "what are you reading" thread!


Ooh, a new Robert Crais book! Okay, so this cool new tool is getting expensive...


----------



## kansaskyle

The new reading bar is pretty nifty - way to go Harvey!

*Feature request* - Would you be willing to add a check box next to each category that people can selectively choose which categories to display? For example, I have no idea what I'm going to read next, which is typical for me, so I would like to leave off the 'To Be Read' section.

Some general observations:

*What I do now* - When reading a forum post, I check the poster's name, and then I check their reading bar. It's a great way to judge a book by its cover (err..., get an idea of who they are by what they read)
*A lot of people read multiple books at the same time* - I'm surprised how many people show two books they are reading at a time. I'm more of a one-book-at-a-time man.
*Planning ahead* - I noticed a lot of people have one or two books on their 'To Be Read' list. I usually don't know what I'm going to read next until I finish the book I'm on.
*Interesting looking at people's reading order* - It is kind of neat seeing the order some folks read books. I noticed one person read like eight Ed McBain books in a row, while others seem to read romance stuff, some a mix of genres, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm planning on using the what I am reading thread to comment on the books I have in my Sig.

Sent from Killashandra, my Fire HD8.9 4G


----------



## Linjeakel

kansaskyle said:


> ...A lot of people read multiple books at the same time - I'm surprised how many people show two books they are reading at a time. I'm more of a one-book-at-a-time man.
> Planning ahead - I noticed a lot of people have one or two books on their 'To Be Read' list. I usually don't know what I'm going to read next until I finish the book I'm on.


I also only read one book at at time, but I don't like seeing the gap on the bar so I'm leaving the book I finished immediately before the current one under the 'reading' section. It'll go across to 'recently read' when I start my next book.

What I intend to read next changes hourly, so I just put a few books off my TBR list on to that section on the reading page and just let the sig bar pick up the top two off the list. I make no promises that those are the ones I will actually read next!


----------



## Atunah

Linjeakel said:


> I also only read one book at at time, but I don't like seeing the gap on the bar so I'm leaving the book I finished immediately before the current one under the 'reading' section. It'll go across to 'recently read' when I start my next book.
> 
> What I intend to read next changes hourly, so I just put a few books off my TBR list on to that section on the reading page and just let the sig bar pick up the top two off the list. I make no promises that those are the ones I will actually read next!


That is kind of what I am doing. I usually read one book at time too and didn't like a hole in my bar. . So I put another in I will read next. High probability, but no guarantee. . The left one is always the one I am reading now though. 
And I too just stick a few in to be read I plan on reading next. But that too can change at any time. Its a tentative reading list. I rarely stick to lists though, unless I have library books piled up that need to be read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> That is kind of what I am doing. I usually read one book at time too and didn't like a hole in my bar. . So I put another in I will read next. High probability, but no guarantee. . The left one is always the one I am reading now though.
> And I too just stick a few in to be read I plan on reading next. But that too can change at any time. Its a tentative reading list. I rarely stick to lists though, unless I have library books piled up that need to be read.


There's often a book I liked but stopped for some reason, such as a library book arriving. That's what I have as my second book. And I just have possibilities under TO BE READ not a commitment....

Sent from Killashandra, my Fire HD8.9 4G


----------



## KBoards Admin

kansaskyle said:


> The new reading bar is pretty nifty - way to go Harvey!
> 
> *Feature request* - Would you be willing to add a check box next to each category that people can selectively choose which categories to display? For example, I have no idea what I'm going to read next, which is typical for me, so I would like to leave off the 'To Be Read' section.
> 
> Some general observations:
> 
> *What I do now* - When reading a forum post, I check the poster's name, and then I check their reading bar. It's a great way to judge a book by its cover (err..., get an idea of who they are by what they read)
> *A lot of people read multiple books at the same time* - I'm surprised how many people show two books they are reading at a time. I'm more of a one-book-at-a-time man.
> *Planning ahead* - I noticed a lot of people have one or two books on their 'To Be Read' list. I usually don't know what I'm going to read next until I finish the book I'm on.
> *Interesting looking at people's reading order* - It is kind of neat seeing the order some folks read books. I noticed one person read like eight Ed McBain books in a row, while others seem to read romance stuff, some a mix of genres, etc.


Thank you! That check-box suggestion is a good one, and one I hadn't considered. It would be very doable compared to the alternative of having variable-length boxes in the Reading Bar, that depend on how many are in each list.

In fact - now that I think about this a bit - the easiest way to implement it would be to offer an alternative Reading Bar choice that just shows 2 books for Reading Now, and 6 books for Recently Read. (i.e. omitting the To Be Read part of the bar).

I also hear some of the other comments about having 1 versus 2 books in the Reading Now part of it. I suppose we could have a 1-book and a 2-book option for the Reading Now part of it. I need to weigh that against the downside of having *too* many options that tend to be overwhelming. I know I get paralyzed when I have too many choices!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

kansaskyle said:


> *A lot of people read multiple books at the same time* - I'm surprised how many people show two books they are reading at a time. I'm more of a one-book-at-a-time man.


I am usually a strict one book at a time man, but paused reading one book to grab something inspired by current events. Of course, then I got distracted from reading for awhile!

Atunah, I've not had a problem seeing your book covers. Early on I remember some covers from lots of people, including my own bar, not showing up, but that apparently was just a temporary glitch.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Harvey said:


> . I need to weigh that against the downside of having *too* many options that tend to be overwhelming. I know I get paralyzed when I have too many choices!!


A good thought. I think the idea of using the current bar, with an option of doing just two current and two recent books is a good idea.


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm planning on using the what I am reading thread to comment on the books I have in my Sig.


Yeah - on second thought - I will still read and post there too since I enjoy reading everyone's opinions on what they read..


----------



## bordercollielady

JetJammer said:


> Ooh, a new Robert Crais book! Okay, so this cool new tool is getting expensive...


Not to encourage spending - but my BFF is recommending this book to everyone she knows. Its partly about a german shepherd.


----------



## Toby

I hope to do my reading bar soon. I read way too many books at the same time. Some books I read to study & learn something. Others are just for fun, like fiction. I do complete reading all the books, so listing only 1 or 2 books in the currently reading would not work for me. Even in the Klubs section here for The Book Count, I end up just posting what I finished reading. I tried to scale back, but a book just grabs me & I just have to start reading it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> I hope to do my reading bar soon. I read way too many books at the same time. Some books I read to study & learn something. Others are just for fun, like fiction. I do complete reading all the books, so listing only 1 or 2 books in the currently reading would not work for me. Even in the Klubs section here for The Book Count, I end up just posting what I finished reading. I tried to scale back, but a book just grabs me & I just have to start reading it.


Sounds like the reading bar version that's only "recently read" is the one for you, Toby!

Betsy


----------



## chilady1

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am usually a strict one book at a time man, but paused reading one book to grab something inspired by current events. Of course, then I got distracted from reading for awhile!


I'm with you Hooded Claw - I have tried to read multiple books at one time and it just doesn't work for me. I keep getting the books confused so I decided one at a time from now on.


----------



## Brownskins

chilady1 said:


> I have tried to read multiple books at one time and it just doesn't work for me. I keep getting the books confused so I decided one at a time from now on.


Same applies with me for fiction books. But for non-fiction, I can read several concurrently (which I am doing right now). It depends on what time of the day I read. I usually read fiction on the train, and then non-fiction at night. Lunch breaks can be for short stories or essays or the news.


----------



## Maxx

I love this feature, but I don't know if I am doing something wrong.  I recently moved something I was "Reading" to "Recently Read" and it shows up properly on my reading page, but not on my signature.


----------



## history_lover

Maxx said:



> I love this feature, but I don't know if I am doing something wrong. I recently moved something I was "Reading" to "Recently Read" and it shows up properly on my reading page, but not on my signature.


Probably just cached, give it time.

[quote author=Betsy the Quilter]When Ann told Harvey that she imported 2000 books into Shelfari, she scared him away from importing from other sites.[/quote]

I'm sure there's a way to limit it - GR have widgets that show off only a handful of the top books on a select shelf. If only they produced a code for forums instead of html, it could be used here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

history_lover said:


> I'm sure there's a way to limit it - GR have widgets that show off only a handful of the top books on a select shelf. If only they produced a code for forums instead of html, it could be used here.


I think it was the "import" not the "display" that was the issue...Harvey's bar doesn't display all the books that are on the Reading Page, either.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

I'm really enjoying moving books around on my reading bar (even though, since I'm currently blazing my way through a series, it doesn't look like any changes have been made at all!  ). A couple of thoughts, Harvey:

* Is there any way there could be more than 5 books allowed on the Reading Page itself for "To Be Read"? I'm coming across many interesting possibilities from others' Reading Bars along with the Free/Bargain thread and so on, that it'd be neat to use the TBR as a repository for books I'm interested in.  Or maybe add a new component that doesn't show on the bar, for "Books to Check Into" or something similar. 

* As with many others, I usually only actually read one book at a time. But I'm using the Reading section partly as my "for sure reading next" where I know what it will be (like in the series I'm reading now) for the next couple-three books, with the To Be Read also serving as the next few possibilities after that. I just moved a book from To Be Read to Reading, and it moved it to the first book in the list but it's not going to be the next book I read. This may be a matter of some people want it one way and some want it the other -- I'd prefer that it be moved to the end of the list and not the first of the list. Have you seen any feedback on changing how that's done?

Thanks again for such a neat feature!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As you say, different people may want it in a different order.  I like having the most recently read immediately following the reading now...I feel like I've put the book on top of the stack of books I've read...

But then, I read KB with "most recent post" on top....


Betsy


----------



## LauraB

I like the feature and am enjoying seeing the books others are reading.


----------



## Toby

I just did it. Now to see if it works. Nope, it does not work. I set up my reading page, but can't seem to set up the reading bar. All I see under my name is


----------



## KBoards Admin

Maxx said:


> I love this feature, but I don't know if I am doing something wrong. I recently moved something I was "Reading" to "Recently Read" and it shows up properly on my reading page, but not on my signature.


Yes, it probably does need to be refreshed in your browser's cache. If you're on a PC, try pressing F5 to refresh.


----------



## Toby

Thanks so much Harvey. I am using my iPad. 

Nope, not working. Will try once again. I just click on the circular arrow at the top of the screen to refresh the page. Am I doing it right? If not, then I need more instructions.


----------



## Meemo

Toby said:


> Thanks so much Harvey. I am using my iPad.
> 
> Nope, not working. Will try once again. I just click on the circular arrow at the top of the screen to refresh the page. Am I doing it right? If not, then I need more instructions.


After you entered in your ASINs, did you click/tap "Change" at the top of the list of ASINs? I made that mistake the first time I tried it - didn't click on "Change".

Great new feature, Harvey - thanks for not resting on your laurels!!


----------



## Toby

I clicked on save changes at the bottom of the list. I went back after what you said to click on save changes at the top of the list. Still does not give me the Reading Bar here in my sig. However, I see my book's covers on my Reading Page. I can click on


----------



## ak rain

I thought I would give it a try. its fun to see the book covers!
Sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> I clicked on save changes at the bottom of the list. I went back after what you said to click on save changes at the top of the list. Still does not give me the Reading Bar here in my sig. However, I see my book's covers on my Reading Page. I can click on [img]http://in my sig here to see my book's covers in my Reading Page.


Toby,

it looks like you're not getting the whole code when you copy. What's in your signature is this:

[url=http://kboards.com/reading/?id=788][img]

What it should be is this:

[url=http://kboards.com/reading/?id=788][img]http://kboards.com/reading/bars/788.jpg[/img][/url][br][url=http://kboards.com/reading][size=8pt](Make your own reading bar)[/url]

Are you using an iPad to copy and paste?

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G.

Thanks, Harvey!  This is a really cool feature.


----------



## Vicki G.

I'm not getting the currently reading and to be read in my signature although it does show up on the Reading Page.  What did I do?!?!


----------



## Vicki G.

I figured it out.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Vicki G. said:


> I figured it out.


Looks good, Vicki!


----------



## Toby

Thanks Betsy! No, it looks like I did not get the whole code pasted. It's just like you said. I am embarrassed to say that I can do the copy & past on a computer, but still not the iPad. I am going to try it again now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby,

I thought I recalled that you were using an iPad.  On the iPad, tap once in the field you want to copy to put the cursor thingy there.  Then, press and hold until the magnifying glass appears.  Then let up.  You should see "Select / Select All / Paste" on a pop-up menu.  Tap on "Select All."  A different pop up menu with "Cut / Copy / Paste / Speak" should appear.  Tap on "Copy."  (At least that's the way it is on my iPad1.)

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I will try that also again. I just seem to loose it going to the next page. Off to try.

It WORKED! Thanks Betsy!!! I changed my stylus this time to a smaller tip stylus, called the Hand Stylus. I think that helped a bit. Then, I followed your instructions to the tea & it worked. Yeahhhhh!!! Whahooo!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you press and hold, and then let up, so you get "select all," you don't have to drag the magnifying glass to select all the text.  That should work better.

Let me know.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby, it looks great!  Way to go!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks so much Betsy! I was a bit nervous, so I decided to write the code down, just in case, but the Copy & Paste worked on my iPad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Is there a way to put paper books in your reading bar, or is it limited to Kindle books?


----------



## Toby

Just my 2 cents. I would think it would if you bought the book from Amazon. Why don't you try it. Then let us know.


----------



## Atunah

The Hooded Claw said:


> Is there a way to put paper books in your reading bar, or is it limited to Kindle books?


Try using the 10 digit ISBN number. I think Harvey said it worked for the authors books bar, so it should work for the readers bar too.


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Hooded Claw said:


> Is there a way to put paper books in your reading bar, or is it limited to Kindle books?


Yes, honestly I'm a bit surprised that it works, given that the form queries the Amazon KindleStore database... but it does appear to work. Just enter the 10-digit ISBN.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, the 10-digit ASIN should work here; someone else has used it with the Reading Bar...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ha! It works, even for books that are out of print and only available from affiliates.


----------



## Geemont

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ha! It works, even for books that are out of print and only available from affiliates.


Great! However, it doesn't work for Audible books with an ASIN. I get the following message:

"ASIN not found in Amazon database: This item is not accessible through the Product Advertising API."

I wonder if the Audible Books aren't aren't hosted on the Amazon systems, but only linked to Audible.


----------



## KBoards Admin

We've added another alternative format for the reading bar, for those of who already have busy signatures and just want a small button. It looks like this:










... and is available now from the Reading Page setup (http://kboards.com/reading/setup.php).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Geemont said:


> Great! However, it doesn't work for Audible books with an ASIN. I get the following message:
> 
> "ASIN not found in Amazon database: This item is not accessible through the Product Advertising API."
> 
> I wonder if the Audible Books aren't aren't hosted on the Amazon systems, but only linked to Audible.


Can you use the 10 digit ISBN as people have found works for paper editions?

IS there an ISBN for audible books?


----------



## Geemont

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can you use the 10 digit ISBN as people have found works for paper editions?
> 
> IS there an ISBN for audible books?


Amazon uses an ASIN for Audible editions - No ISBN, so far as I can tell. Audible uses neither.

Do the queries to the Amazon KindleStore database only look for "books"? I noticed the Link Maker will pull DTB and Kindle Books, but not audiobooks of any kind. I'm guessing this feature uses a similar process.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Geemont said:


> Amazon uses an ASIN for Audible editions - No ISBN, so far as I can tell. Audible uses neither.
> 
> Do the queries to the Amazon KindleStore database only look for "books"? I noticed the Link Maker will pull DTB and Kindle Books, but not audiobooks of any kind. I'm guessing this feature uses a similar process.


It works similar to Link-Maker in that we do a query into Amazon's database, and use a SearchIndex of KindleStore. (Link-Maker does allow an option of "All" which will search all Amazon items.)

As designed now, the Reading Page setup looks only at the KindleStore database when trying to verify an ASIN. It is possible I could change it to search for audiobooks as well... but in the time being I would suggest finding the e-book or print version of the audiobook, and using its ASIN or ISBN-10 identifier. That will bring the cover up on your Reading Bar.


----------



## Neekeebee

Neat!  I love seeing what everybody else is reading!  Thanks, Harvey and mods!

N


----------



## Dragle

Sorry if this was already suggested, but could we also put a rating (like 1-5) on our recently read books? That way we show not only what we've read but what we thought of it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dragle said:


> Sorry if this was already suggested, but could we also put a rating (like 1-5) on our recently read books? That way we show not only what we've read but what we thought of it.


It's a good suggestion, and one the mods recommended to me as well. I have it noted for "an upcoming release"...


----------



## mistyd107

stupid ? but how do i get my books lined up without the blank spaces/gaps in the reading bar?


----------



## Atunah

mistyd107 said:


> stupid ? but how do i get my books lined up without the blank spaces/gaps in the reading bar?


I am having the same issue on and off. There are sometimes squares instead of the covers on the actual reading pages and then some of them won't show up in the bar. 
For me it changes, so I just live with it. For a while I kept hitting save again and again, but that only made some appear again and others disappear.


----------



## mistyd107

Atunah said:


> I am having the same issue on and off. There are sometimes squares instead of the covers on the actual reading pages and then some of them won't show up in the bar.
> For me it changes, so I just live with it. For a while I kept hitting save again and again, but that only made some appear again and others disappear.


thanks!! that is exactly what is happening with me. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong. Didn't think I was but some days technology hates me


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sometimes the 'call out' or whatever it's called to Amazon is busy and you don't get all the covers.  I find if I try again later it works.  But, yeah, the main thing is to just keep using 'save' until you see them all. . . . . I note that 7 in the morning is a pretty good time.


----------



## Toby

After I press copy on the ASBIN ? For the book, I would like to see a link to go back to my Reading Page, so I can paste it into the space before Saving it, for the book's cover to show up. Last night, I must have typed in a book 5 times, because I couldn't get back to paste it in. I ended up having to write it, ASBIN ? down, going to the Kindleboards, my books shown, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

To get your reading bar to update:

Go to your 'setup' page.

Next to the section where you want to add a book, click 'find ASIN' which a blue link.  This will open a new tab/window with a search field.  
Type the book title in the field and click 'search'.
You may get several results, but one should be the book you're looking for.
Highlight the ASIN and do a copy -- I can double click to highlight it and then right click to get a copy option.  
Now, go back to the reading page section and past the ASIN into an empty field.
When you're finished adding more ASINs, click 'Save Changes'.  There's a link at both the top and bottom of the page.

The FIRST TIME you do this, you then need to select the reading bar format you want, copy that code, open your profile, find your signature area, and paste the code there.  But you only need to do this once.  

If you already have a reading bar, any time you make changes and SAVE the changes, the bar should update.  You may need to refresh the page to see it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Toby said:


> After I press copy on the ASBIN ? For the book, I would like to see a link to go back to my Reading Page, so I can paste it into the space before Saving it, for the book's cover to show up. Last night, I must have typed in a book 5 times, because I couldn't get back to paste it in. I ended up having to write it, ASBIN ? down, going to the Kindleboards, my books shown, etc.


Ann's advice is accurate. Another thought: what browser are you using? Pressing the "Find ASIN" link should cause a new tab to be opened in your browser... so the Reading Page Setup should still be available for you in its tab.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Whoa, I've been adding my read books to the list on my reading bar setup page for awhile, and had just assumed that the list of recently read books would end at two rows, and older books would just drop off the end, but I added two books today and I see that on the full page (obviously not on the bar) the covers of recently-read books will scroll on for quite awhile. Not surprising once it comes up, but I have been assuming a two-row limit so long that it surprised me.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, in fact you can have up to 30 'recently read' books displayed on your Reading Page!


----------



## Linjeakel

The only problem with this reading bar malarkey is that I keep seeing something I want on someone else's and my wish list just keeps getting longer and longer.

Every time I go to it to get my next book, it turns into an epic decision making process. 

Soon, I'll be spending more time deciding _what_ to read than I am on actually _reading_ .... 

*sigh*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Speaking of which: I see you read _Angel Killer_. I have that in my queue. Is it worth moving up to ssoner rather than later?


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Speaking of which: I see you read _Angel Killer_. I have that in my queue. Is it worth moving up to ssoner rather than later?


I thought the story was good about the way the FBI build up a profile of the person they're after, particularly as in this case the crimes were so unusual - in fact I was enjoying it right up until the ending kind of spoilt it for me - I found it a little weak and also abrupt because there was so much more I wanted to know about the villain of the piece. YMMV 

I did wander if the author was planning a sequel of some kind, but I'm not sure how that would work.


----------



## SheilaJ

I must be confused about how to update my reading bar.  Do you click setup at the upper right?  When I do that I get a page not found error.


----------



## intinst

I have been having a problem with the reading pages not loading, for myself and other members. The reading bar loads, but if you click on it, when it gets to the page, all that shows is the headings.(intinst's Reading Page, Reading Now, Recently Read, To Be Read)


----------



## KBoards Admin

SheilaJ said:


> I must be confused about how to update my reading bar. Do you click setup at the upper right? When I do that I get a page not found error.


Hmm, that is odd. Yes, if you go to your Reading Page (http://www.kboards.com/reading/), and click setup as you describe, it should take you to the setup page.

If this happens again for you, can take a screenshot? Or let me know the URL it is trying to access? Maybe I can help track down whatever is happening.


----------



## KBoards Admin

intinst said:


> I have been having a problem with the reading pages not loading, for myself and other members. The reading bar loads, but if you click on it, when it gets to the page, all that shows is the headings.(intinst's Reading Page, Reading Now, Recently Read, To Be Read)


Hmm, that's an odd one, too. Is that always happening for you or is it intermittent? When I click on your Reading Bar, I see the following Reading Page:


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> Hmm, that's an odd one, too. Is that always happening for you or is it intermittent? When I click on your Reading Bar, I see the following Reading Page:


Always, no matter who's reading page.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Can you let me know what browser you're using? 

I'm a bit perplexed about it. It can't be a cookie issue, as the Reading Page doesn't rely on this (although the Setup page does, to confirm your KBoards forum login). 

I'm wondering if it some kind of a time-out issue. I assume you're on a high-speed Internet connection. (If you're not, I *really* have to salute you for your high post-count!!!!)


----------



## Toby

Harvey, sorry, a little late reading this thread. For some reason, I did not see the Tab for the Readng Bar on my iPad. I did click on all the Tabs to be sure. Maybe there was a glich somewhere. Like tonight, I had to sign into the KBoards again after I had originally signed in. It's not a big deal at any rate. Thanks for your help.


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> Can you let me know what browser you're using?
> 
> I'm a bit perplexed about it. It can't be a cookie issue, as the Reading Page doesn't rely on this (although the Setup page does, to confirm your KBoards forum login).
> 
> I'm wondering if it some kind of a time-out issue. I assume you're on a high-speed Internet connection. (If you're not, I *really* have to salute you for your high post-count!!!!)


Firefox, latest version. I first noticed it when I tried to go to Betsy's reading page, then mine. Tried several others, same result; headings, no books showing. It takes less than eleven seconds for your page to load, sans books.


----------



## KBoards Admin

intinst said:


> Firefox, latest version. I first noticed it when I tried to go to Betsy's reading page, then mine. Tried several others, same result; headings, no books showing. It takes less than eleven seconds for your page to load, sans books.


I'm grasping at straws here, but here's something to try:

Go to your Reading Page at http://kboards.com/reading
Press F5 to clear out your cache

Does that help? Also, have you had a chance to try it on a different computer? Just looking for clues.


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> I'm grasping at straws here, but here's something to try:
> 
> Go to your Reading Page at http://kboards.com/reading
> Press F5 to clear out your cache
> 
> Does that help? Also, have you had a chance to try it on a different computer? Just looking for clues.


Tried that , with no change; however, tried it with my Fire 4G and everything was fine. Must be something on my end with my PC.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hmm, it's quite strange. Sorry I'm not being much help... I'll keep thinking about it!


----------



## intinst

Harvey said:


> Hmm, it's quite strange. Sorry I'm not being much help... I'll keep thinking about it!


Figured it out. Somehow I managed to ad block these pages so that no book images would appear.


----------



## Cindy416

Thank you for this! I missed your announcement on February 15, but am glad thatI found it today. I'll soon get busy setting mine up. Harvey and mods, you are the best!


----------



## SheilaJ

Harvey said:


> Hmm, that is odd. Yes, if you go to your Reading Page (http://www.kboards.com/reading/), and click setup as you describe, it should take you to the setup page.
> 
> If this happens again for you, can take a screenshot? Or let me know the URL it is trying to access? Maybe I can help track down whatever is happening.


Harvey the page that shows the books in the different categories shows up when I click my toolbar with setup and faq in the upper right. When I click on setup it tries to take me to

http://kboards.com/reading/setup.php

but it doesn't I get the generic internet explorer cannot display the webpage and then the clickable diagnose connection problems. HELP!

Oh BTW I am using internet explorer 9 with Windows 7 and a high speed internet connection. I tried the F5 thing and it didn't make a difference


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for letting me know. I'm not sure I have a quick solution. But as part of the sleuthing... Have you tried it on a different computer? We're the results any different then? Thanks. We'll see if we can get this resolved. Thanks for your patient.


----------



## SheilaJ

Harvey said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I'm not sure I have a quick solution. But as part of the sleuthing... Have you tried it on a different computer? We're the results any different then? Thanks. We'll see if we can get this resolved. Thanks for your patient.


Thanks for your help with this Harvey. As per your suggestion I tried accessing my reading page from a different computer and was successful in updating my reading bar. I do almost all my computing from a windows 7 laptop but was able to get this to work from my old Vista desktop/doorstop computer. I can't figure out why. When I set up my reading bar in the first place I did it from the laptop. Would there be a way to completely delete my bar and start all over fresh?


----------



## KBoards Admin

SheilaJ said:


> Thanks for your help with this Harvey. As per your suggestion I tried accessing my reading page from a different computer and was successful in updating my reading bar. I do almost all my computing from a windows 7 laptop but was able to get this to work from my old Vista desktop/doorstop computer. I can't figure out why. When I set up my reading bar in the first place I did it from the laptop. Would there be a way to completely delete my bar and start all over fresh?


There's not really a way to delete your bar, other than going into the Setup page and removing the ASINs. That is actually pretty quick to do -you can use the Arrrow keys to slide things off of either end of the grid.

It's odd it wouldn't work with IE9 / windows7. There's some piece of the puzzle I haven't found yet. (I actually use both FoxFire and IE9 with Windows 7 here, and it's showing up for me, so it must be some kind of settings issue. Hopefully I can come with some better questions to ask to figure it out. I'm glad though that you got it working from the ol' Vista machine!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I use Win 8 with Firefox or IE10 and have had no problems.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SheilaJ

Ann, that gave me an idea.  I tried updating my reading page from my laptop using Chrome rather than IE and it worked fine.  I wonder what the hang up is with IE doing this.


----------



## Snorkledorf

Harvey,

Great feature, thanks for assembling it!

Concerning the missing covers from people's Reading Pages: Have you thought about taking the covers that get returned from the ASIN lookups and caching them locally on the KBoards server somewhere? Maybe temporarily, with a timeout or something if out-of-date thumbnails wind up becoming an issue.

I have no idea how much of a pain that'd be to implement on your end, but it would theoretically allow more people to fiddle with their sigs without Amazon's servers getting all cranky about the number of hits.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Snorkledorf said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Great feature, thanks for assembling it!
> 
> Concerning the missing covers from people's Reading Pages: Have you thought about taking the covers that get returned from the ASIN lookups and caching them locally on the KBoards server somewhere? Maybe temporarily, with a timeout or something if out-of-date thumbnails wind up becoming an issue.
> 
> I have no idea how much of a pain that'd be to implement on your end, but it would theoretically allow more people to fiddle with their sigs without Amazon's servers getting all cranky about the number of hits.


Thanks for the suggestion - it seems it would be doable although not a trivial change. Something for me to keep in mind for version 2.0...!


----------



## stevene9

Testing reading bar


----------



## stevene9

stevene9 said:


> Testing reading bar


Well that didn't work. Trying again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

stevene9 said:


> Testing reading bar





stevene9 said:


> Well that didn't work. Trying again.


You probably have to select the bar code, and copy it to the signature area of your profile. And then don't forget to SAVE it in your profile and then refresh your browser page.



Snorkledorf said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Great feature, thanks for assembling it!
> 
> Concerning the missing covers from people's Reading Pages: Have you thought about taking the covers that get returned from the ASIN lookups and caching them locally on the KBoards server somewhere? Maybe temporarily, with a timeout or something if out-of-date thumbnails wind up becoming an issue.
> 
> I have no idea how much of a pain that'd be to implement on your end, but it would theoretically allow more people to fiddle with their sigs without Amazon's servers getting all cranky about the number of hits.


I have noticed it updates better early in the morning or late at night when there is, arguably, less traffic overall. And once it updates and sticks, it's fine until you change it again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

stevene9 said:


> Well that didn't work. Trying again.


Steve, I saw that you briefly had some of the code in your sig, but no cover images. Make sure you save changes if you add ASINs. There's a "Save Changes" link at the top of the page. Also, make sure you copy all of the code in the sig bar box.

Betsy


----------



## Grandma Mazur

New Paperwhite owner here....and I LOVE this feature!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did you like the Dick Francis books, Grandma?  I'm a big DF fan....

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

OK, so this new feature is not working for me. All I see in my signature area is the ASIN # that I copied.


----------



## Jane917

Hey I got it! I was copying the ASIN # into my profile, not the Reading Bar code. This is pretty cool!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Jane!  Enjoy!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Remember that when you switch things around you have to save the changes. . . .and if it's busy, it's possible not all the covers will show.  I find it's best to do the updating really early in the morning or late at night. . .depending on where in the world you are.


----------



## Dragle

Just FYI:

I am starting a book I got a while back, but when I went to its page and got the ASIN, it said the book was not currently available for purchase. The book's page is here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007GFD1WG/ref=r_soa_w_d

When I tried to add the ASIN (B007GFD1WG) to the Reading Now section, I got an error saying the ASIN was invalid and it wouldn't let me save the updated info. [ASIN not found in Amazon database: This item is not accessible through the Product Advertising API.]

I wouldn't expect anything can really be done about it, but thought I would provide the feedback in case you are interested in the situation. I don't know why the book isn't currently available for purchase, but the book does still exist in the Amazon database.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On that page you linked to, click the 'kindle edition' link.  Maybe you're using the wrong ASIN?

On the reading page, click on one of the 'find asin' links in the set up section.  That should open a window where you can search for books by title and it will always come up with Kindle ASINs.  When I do that, I get B0095VLIME as the ASIN.

(It does look like maybe the paper edition is no longer available.)


----------



## Atunah

I have had a few where it told me suddenly on the setup page that the ASIN is not available. I can't recall the exact wording. The last one was a book called "Rule". I read it and it was self published. So it was in my read bar. So when I searched the book store, I noticed that the book had been picked up by a publisher so they gave it a new ASIN. Cover and all still looked exactly the same, but when I clicked on the link of the book I had purchased inside my account, it did go to a page of the book, but it said unavailable.
The new version was not connected at all to that old version I had bought. I had to do a totally new search to find it.


----------



## Dragle

Thanks, Ann and Atunah!  Ann, that did the trick .  My Amazon book list took me to that page, which goes with the version I have, and clicking Kindle Edition took me to the current version's page with the new ASIN.  Something changed, maybe the publisher like Atunah mentioned, and they probably have to keep the original version's page around even though it's inactive now.


----------



## Atunah

They did change something about how they display books that now have a different ASIN. I remember in the past, when I used to click on the link in my account, it would go to a non existing  page on amazon. I can't recall what it said, but something like page can't be found. It used to drive me nuts. I mean the books were still in my account. Or at least I hope so, I don't re-read a lot.  

But now it seems they keep the page up so you can still see the cover and the blurb and the reviews. It just now says its unavailable. Like some out of print version it shows now. I prefer that. That way I can at least still look at what it was I bought years ago. 

I noticed that more and more lately as a lot of books that I read when they were self published, have been picked up by publishers. Its especially rampant in romance.


----------



## history_lover

I've noticed a bug with the setup page. Sometimes when I make a change and then save it, certain books which previously displayed fine are suddenly missing the title and author listed next to the ASIN field and on the bar, it shows a blank space where the book should be. The ASIN remains in the field and hasn't changed. If I save it again, it will be corrected but then a different book may have the same problem! I have to save it a bunch of times before it finally has no problems. 

I am using the latest version of Chrome.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

history_lover said:


> I've noticed a bug with the setup page. Sometimes when I make a change and then save it, certain books which previously displayed fine are suddenly missing the title and author listed next to the ASIN field and on the bar, it shows a blank space where the book should be. The ASIN remains in the field and hasn't changed. If I save it again, it will be corrected but then a different book may have the same problem! I have to save it a bunch of times before it finally has no problems.
> 
> I am using the latest version of Chrome.


Yeah. . . .that happens to me too. It's not so much a bug, as I understand it, as a limitation in how well Amazon's servers respond to the call out. Or something like that.

What I generally do is try to edit my reading bar early in the morning my time . . . .so like now  . . . when Amazon servers are generally less busy. Usually I only need to 'save changes' once or maybe twice before all the books show properly for the signature link.

To get the changes to actually show in my signature, I usually have to refresh the browser.


----------



## history_lover

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . .that happens to me too. It's not so much a bug, as I understand it, as a limitation in how well Amazon's servers respond to the call out. Or something like that.
> 
> What I generally do is try to edit my reading bar early in the morning my time . . . .so like now  . . . when Amazon servers are generally less busy. Usually I only need to 'save changes' once or maybe twice before all the books show properly for the signature link.
> 
> To get the changes to actually show in my signature, I usually have to refresh the browser.


Well, I did change it at around what I think would have been 3:30am for Amazon's US servers but it still had issues and I tried to save it several times.


----------



## Tripp

I had the same problem.  Then I cut and pasted the missing ASIN numbers back in their missing spots, saved and they came back.  I am not sure if this is what did it or if the servers just finally responded.  But at least it worked for me...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sorry about the inconsistent behavior... it seems we can overload our requests into Amazon servers sometimes, such that some covers get returned for ASINs and others don't. I have a short delay timer in the code and may have to look at increasing that.


----------



## Mandy

jimkukral said:


> I think it's neat though. I just don't get why anyone would want to know what I'm reading?


I personally love it because it gives me some great recommendations that I otherwise may not ever see. I've already wishlisted a couple of books that I've seen in other members' reading bars.

Harvey and KB staff: Love it! And thank you for making it really easy for those of us who are less technologically-inclined.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mandy said:


> I personally love it because it gives me some great recommendations that I otherwise may not ever see. I've already wishlisted a couple of books that I've seen in other members' reading bars.
> 
> Harvey and KB staff: Love it! And thank you for making it really easy for those of us who are less technologically-inclined.


Thanks, Mandy!


----------



## PhillyGuy

This is an extremely good feature. The mods at that other board should be drooling in envy.

Having said that, I'm reluctant to use it because perhaps a third of the books I read are not available as eBooks, or come from sources such as www.gutenberg.org, www.gutenberg.ca, and  www.openlibrary.org. I'm OK with giving Amazon a bit of indirect free advertising, but not to the exclusion of alternative reading material providers.

Could you add a way to accept ISBN as well as ASIN?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think the 10 digit ISBN works? Have you tried it? I'll page back and check but I think that was the answer for people who were reading a book available only in paper.

EDIT: I just tried the 10 digit ISBN for _To Kill a Mockingbird_, which of course is not on Kindle, and it worked.

Betsy


----------



## PhillyGuy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think the 10 digit ISBN works? Have you tried it?


Thanks. I don't know why I didn't try it first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

PhillyGuy said:


> Thanks. I don't know why I didn't try it first.


Lookin' good, Steve!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

I'm having a problem with the Reading Page. Not the Setup, but the one that displays the your books in rows of seven. The Recently Read section is not showing all my books--seems to max out at 16. It fills the first two rows (usually), but never puts more than one or two in the third row. If I reload the page I get differing results (different total number of books displayed). I have 25 books in my Recently Read list, with 5 spaces remaining (which is making me nervous because I don't want to have to drop items when it gets full, but that's a separate issue).

There seems to be room to show at least 21 books if the 3 rows were filled. I don't know if it has the ability to go to a fourth row or not. Does this page also have to hit Amazon's servers to get the cover images each time you visit it? I thought once you saved changes, your covers were stored on KBoards, but maybe not.

ETA: Here is a screenshot where it only filled in 6 books on the second row and one on the third row. The books are not consecutive (some are skipped) and it swapped the order of the last 2 or 3 of books:


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi, Dragle, 
The images are retrieved dynamically from Amazon each time you go to the Reading Page. (In your signature, the images are retrieved and combined into a single graphic, so we avoid having to go Amazon's servers each time your sig is displayed.)
It looks like there is some issue with Amazon's servers returning the requested images on your page. It should display covers for all your books. This has happened intermittently and I'll have to think of a better solution for it to make the results more reliable.
Interestingly, I just went to your Reading Page at the link below and it displayed all four lines of recently-read books.
http://kboards.com/reading/?id=54371


----------



## Dragle

I see, thanks, Harvey.  Hey, you must have the magic touch--I just looked and saw all four lines too!  

What happens when we go over 30 books?  Will the oldest drop off the list?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dragle said:


> I see, thanks, Harvey. Hey, you must have the magic touch--I just looked and saw all four lines too!
> 
> What happens when we go over 30 books? Will the oldest drop off the list?


Yes, the oldest will drop off the list if you add a new book to the recently-read pile.

I could expand that limit, though. What do you think a reasonable upper limit would be for the 'recently-read' list of books?


----------



## Dragle

Harvey said:


> Yes, the oldest will drop off the list if you add a new book to the recently-read pile.
> 
> I could expand that limit, though. What do you think a reasonable upper limit would be for the 'recently-read' list of books?


Hmm, good question! I'm up to 25 and we just started keeping track in late February. I didn't realize I was going through them that fast, lol. I was planning to try and scrape the data (author, title, and maybe cover image) off my reading page and into a spreadsheet at some point before my slots run out, because after putting in the effort to add the books I'd like to keep a permanent record.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Would it be possible to have an "export" button that would create a comma or tab deliminated text file, Harvey?

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

I'll write something to parse the book list out into a text file (and post it here if anyone wants it), but first I need to get it to generate the full list again like it did last week.  I've tried about 50 times but it never shows more than 2 or 3 rows each time. Amazon servers are just not responding fast enough.  I wish I had saved the page that day! Maybe the timeout in the KBoards script could be increased a little?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I would think that Harvey could write something that would grab the actual data entered and not rely on the screen results, as far as exporting...  As far as the other, hmmm....  Harvey?

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Sure, an export function would be great!  Just didn't know if that was something enough people would want or how much trouble it would be to add.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> Sure, an export function would be great! Just didn't know if that was something enough people would want or how much trouble it would be to add.


I don't know either, but Harvey is kind of a genius with this stuff.  <--blatant sucking up. 

Betsy


----------



## Not Here Anymore

I probably mess up somewhere....

When I update my Reading Bar, it saves the change in the longer mini-preview, but not in the small bar w/ just one cover. What am I doing wrong? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When you do the 'save changes' it does save all changes -- if there's a problem with the 'call out' to Amazon you may see blank spots.  I tend to just 'save changes' several times until the covers are all showing in the bar I want to use.

The other thing to remember is, when you come back to the main forum, the change will NOT take effect until you refresh the page.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Thanks, Ann. I tried saving several times, but it didn't update. I'll wait a bit and try again.


----------



## parakeetgirl

I like it. Adds a little social aspect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sara Rosett said:


> I probably mess up somewhere....
> 
> When I update my Reading Bar, it saves the change in the longer mini-preview, but not in the small bar w/ just one cover. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks!


Sara,

if the longer bars are updating properly, but the mini bar isn't, I'm guessing the book you've added isn't in the right position. The mini bar with one cover reads the very first book in your "Reading Now" list. When you want to add a book, click on the little down arrow on the top right side of the "Reading Now" column of ASINs. This will move all of the ASINs you already have there down one position. Then, enter the new ASIN at the top of the list. Save the changes.

See if this helps. If you've done this, and the right cover still isn't showing, we'll have to ask Harvey! 

Betsy


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Success! I added a few more books and moved one to "Recent" and it works. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great!  Glad you got it working!

Betsy


----------



## kansaskyle

I was updating my reading page and I had several that weren't returned from the Amazon lookup, which is due to the timing issue.  

I was wondering if Harvey had thought about caching the Amazon info locally and only doing the lookup when someone put in an ASIN that wasn't in the cache?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the brainstorming!  I expect Harvey will be by to respond at some point... 

I don't know whether it's a possibility or not.  I can say that the policy has been not to store images on our site.  In the case of the reading bar, we have a lot of members with a lot of potential images to be stored just with the reading pages.

Harvey will give us the straight scoop.

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal

I came to this thread to see if it is possible for the "to be read" space to be replaced with an expanded "recently read".  I see from Kansaskyle's bar it is possible but I can't figure out how to do it.  

I have no idea what I'm going to read next, so right now it is just wasted space.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Cardinal said:


> I came to this thread to see if it is possible for the "to be read" space to be replaced with an expanded "recently read". I see from Kansaskyle's bar it is possible but I can't figure out how to do it.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to read next, so right now it is just wasted space.


On the setup page, look at the column that says "get a reading bar for your forum signature" and keep moving downward in that column to find format strings for other layouts. They start below "other reading bar options".


----------



## Cardinal

The Hooded Claw said:


> On the setup page, look at the column that says "get a reading bar for your forum signature" and keep moving downward in that column to find format strings for other layouts. They start below "other reading bar options".


Hmmm... I don't see one that has both Reading and Previously Read without To Be Read. It looks to be Previously Read only, or Reading with To Be Read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cardinal said:


> Hmmm... I don't see one that has both Reading and Previously Read without To Be Read. It looks to be Previously Read only, or Reading with To Be Read.


There isn't. There's the default -- which is like what you see in my signature. OR, you can have recently read ONLY. Or you can have ONE Reading now.

But we'll alert Harvey who built the tool and see how hard it might be to make other options.


----------



## Cardinal

Ann in Arlington said:


> But we'll alert Harvey who built the tool and see how hard it might be to make other options.


The reading bars are cool, I'd hate to think of more work being added. I usually don't make up my mind what I am going to read next until I finish my current book, but I do tend to stick to a series so I have added the next books in my current one... but I make no promises I will actually read them next.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I also am terrible about picking my next book to read in advance, so I abandoned the default bar in favor of one that just shows "recently read." I do think that a bar leaving out the next to read choices would be an improvement, but it isn't something critical.

I'm not sure how many KBers truly pay attention to other people's reading bars, so it may not warrant more work than has been put into the pretty cool feature that we have. But if something was going to be improved on it, I'd favor a fix to the tendency to leave blank spots for books when Amazon is slow to respond to calling up the image that goes with a book (I believe that's the problem, may not truly understand it correctly). But not sure it is worth the effort to fix it if it is majorly time consuming.


----------



## Atunah

I just fill the next to read and even the currently reading with books that I think I will read next. It never works out that way and many of the recently read never made it into reading next or currently reading.  
I just like to fill the spots with pretty covers. I change my mind all the time on what to read next.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have five 'reading' books . . . but some of them are really 'to be read'.  I never know exactly what will be next either. . . . and don't really care if a book ends up as 'reading' without ever having passed through 'to be read'. 

FWIW, I look at reading bars regularly -- when I find someone with books in common to mine, it gives me an idea, usually, of some more I might like.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for the feedback - I'll add another option that leaves out the "read next" part and expands the "recently read" part. 

I'll post here when it's ready - probably later tonight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I look at other people's reading bars all the time!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cardinal

Thanks Harvey!  I hope it is not a lot of work.


----------



## KBoards Admin

No problem at all! It's available now. Note that you'll have to press "Save Changes" from the setup page in order to see the new reading bar option. It looks like this:

[br][size=8pt](Make your own reading bar)

Here's a link to your setup page:

http://kboards.com/reading/setup.php


----------



## bordercollielady

Like it!  I gave up on trying to predict what I will read next awhile ago...

What do I do to remove the TO BE READ section Is there a setting??

Later:  Never mind,.. I think I get it.. I need to paste the html stuff I  like into my profile's signature..  duh.. now if I can only get it to work!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

bordercollielady said:


> Like it! I gave up on trying to predict what I will read next awhile ago...
> 
> What do I do to remove the TO BE READ section Is there a setting??
> 
> Later: Never mind,.. I think I get it.. I need to paste the html stuff I like into my profile's signature.. duh.. now if I can only get it to work!


It seems to be working now!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yep, looks good!


----------



## bordercollielady

Excellent!!  Now I don't feel so guilty being so non-committal!


----------



## Cardinal

Awesome!  Thanks Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

You're welcome! And thank you for the suggestion - it's a good enhancement.


----------



## Atunah

I can't see the preview of what I assume is the newly added option in the setup page. All I get is a huge blank square where it says mini preview. It is the first in the other options. The other ones all look fine.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Atunah, click the Save Changes button and the setup page will create that graphic for you.


----------



## Atunah

Harvey said:


> Atunah, click the Save Changes button and the setup page will create that graphic for you.


Well duh.  We need one of those head slap smilies. Thanks, one of those days.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Haha! That's what I need sometimes - a face-palm smiley..!


----------



## Atunah

I am really liking this option in the reading bar. Thanks for adding it Harvey. I smile every time I see my pretty covers. Buns and all.  . 
I think that might have been one the best things ever added to Kboards.


----------



## Linjeakel

Yes, I like this version of the reading bar too.

I hardly ever seem to get around to actually reading anything I put in the 'to be read' section anyway as I change my mind too often and I'm usually only reading one book at a time so this combination suits my habits better.

Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I need to file a complaint about this new feature... 

Due to books listed on a thread I follow, my TBR pile and credit card bill have both increased because now I see even MORE books that I "need" to read.  

I'm shallow when it comes to book covers and now that we can see so many wonderful covers I just HAVE to have those books too! 

***sigh*** just not enough hours in the day....


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am really liking this option in the reading bar. Thanks for adding it Harvey. I smile every time I see my pretty covers. Buns and all. .
> I think that might have been one the best things ever added to Kboards.





cork_dork_mom said:


> I need to file a complaint about this new feature...
> 
> Due to books listed on a thread I follow, my TBR pile and credit card bill have both increased because now I see even MORE books that I "need" to read.
> 
> I'm shallow when it comes to book covers and now that we can see so many wonderful covers I just HAVE to have those books too!
> 
> ***sigh*** just not enough hours in the day....


Yes, Atunah's reading bar certainly increased the "discussion" and purchasing in the Historical Romance thread, didn't it?


----------



## Atunah

I didn't do nothing, I wasn't even there.....


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I didn't do nothing, I wasn't even there.....


me either, nope, nothing to see, move along...


----------



## LaraAmber

I got way too excited to see Betsy and I have the same book in our queue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's coming up very soon!

Betsy


----------



## cork_dork_mom

crebel said:


> me either, nope, nothing to see, move along...


Let's change the name to "The Buns Bar"


----------



## Dragle

FYI (anyone else have this happen?)  I keep having books' ASINs disappear from Amazon and then the reading page update won't save until I correct the error (ASIN not found in Amazon database: This item is not accessible through the Product Advertising API).  
You can't tell which book it was since the title isn't there any more, but I can figure out which ones they were by looking at a copy of the page I had saved previously.  For a couple of them though,  I never was able to find a correct ASIN for so I just removed them from my list.  I think the ASIN is too unstable to be used as an ID number, since they keep putting out an updated version, changing it for another reason, or just no longer offering it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dragle said:


> FYI (anyone else have this happen?) I keep having books' ASINs disappear from Amazon and then the reading page update won't save until I correct the error (ASIN not found in Amazon database: This item is not accessible through the Product Advertising API).


I've had it happen a couple of times. I think that it is because Amazon tweaks the allowed products using some mystical method. The products where it happened to me were out of print books that probably aren't high demand. I'd love to not have it happen, but I haven't rended my garments over it....


----------



## KBoards Admin

It can happen, occasionally, even for valid ASINs. For reasons unknown to me, sometimes Amazon won't allow certain ASINs to be accessed through its web services interface. There is unfortunately no workaround for it, other than perhaps trying the paperback ISBN instead of the ASIN, if available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Moving books from one category to the other.

How it works now:

From 'reading' to 'finished', moving puts the book at the top of the finished category.  Makes sense.
From 'tbr' to 'reading', moving ALSO puts the book at the top of the new category, in this case 'reading'.  This seems . . . . . weird.

My suggestion:  Whe moving from 'tbr to 'reading', have the new book go to the BOTTOM of the reading category.

Example: I just finished a book last night and moved it from 'reading' to 'read'.  Which left a space at the bottom of the 'reading' list.  So I moved up one of my 'tbr' books.  And it went to the top and pushed the next book I planned to start down to the third spot -- which means it won't really show in the reading bar.

Not a huge thing.  Just a thought.  I use the extra slots in 'reading' as an extended 'tbr' sometimes.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hmm... okay, I think I get it. I was looking at it a bit differently... with the thinking that any books that are in the "Reading" category are being currently read, so there's not really a sequencing or order associated with them.

But I think what you're saying is you want the book most recently moved from "To Be Read" to "Reading" to be the last one shown on the Reading Page. And that is certainly doable.


----------



## Cardinal

Cardinal said:


> I usually don't make up my mind what I am going to read next until I finish my current book, but I do tend to stick to a series so I have added the next books in my current one... but I make no promises I will actually read them next.


Turns out I'm not going to read those books next. A library book I was on a long waiting list for came to me so I'm turning my attention towards it.

Thanks again for the new reading bar, I love it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> Hmm... okay, I think I get it. I was looking at it a bit differently... with the thinking that any books that are in the "Reading" category are being currently read, so there's not really a sequencing or order associated with them.
> 
> But I think what you're saying is you want the book most recently moved from "To Be Read" to "Reading" to be the last one shown on the Reading Page. And that is certainly doable.


Yep. It's not a huge deal, really. And maybe it's only me and everyone else likes it the other way. 

I guess I look at it as, the 5 possible titles in 'reading now' are ones I'm reading or really do think I will be soon. Sometimes I am reading more than one of them at once, but not always. I only noticed it because the other day I was fiddling, and had my reading bar showing the next two books I figured I really would start reading. And then there were 2 others in that section. So I thought, may as well move one of the 'tbr' books up to 'reading now' to fill up the slots -- and suddenly that new book was at the top -- so showing in the reading bar -- when really, I won't get to it right away.

I know. First World Problems. 

I can definitely work around it but I do wonder if anyone else uses the thing this way. Maybe I'm just a real outlier!  I definitely don't think it's a huge priority unless you just feel like playing with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just cut and paste the ASIN from the TBR to the end of the Reading Now list...  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just cut and paste the ASIN from the TBR to the end of the Reading Now list...
> 
> Betsy


Yep. . . . that's what I figured as a work around. 

I guess mostly I wondered if I was the only one who would like it to work that way automatically, or if others preferred it the way it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. . . . that's what I figured as a work around.
> 
> I guess mostly I wondered if I was the only one who would like it to work that way automatically, or if others preferred it the way it is.


I mostly use mine as a "reading now" so it really doesn't matter what the order is. Though probably I'll never be reading five books at once. But the extra space means it's easy for me to add a book at the end. And I don't update mine as often as you do yours.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I look at it as, the 5 possible titles in 'reading now' are ones I'm reading or really do think I will be soon.


Sounds like you are combining "To be Read" books in with "Reading". I think of Reading as "in progress". I sometimes read more than one at a time, and I also have one going that I am reading to my mom (she can't read any more). A while back I had one that I was part way through and set aside for a while. So in my case, I think of the Reading section as books that I have actually started to read and not yet finished.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> Sounds like you are combining "To be Read" books in with "Reading". I think of Reading as "in progress". I sometimes read more than one at a time, and I also have one going that I am reading to my mom (she can't read any more). A while back I had one that I was part way through and set aside for a while. So in my case, I think of the Reading section as books that I have actually started to read and not yet finished.


Yeah, kinda. Of the 5 books under 'reading', 2 or 3 are ones that I do actually dip into and are reading more or less quickly. The other 2 or 3 are the ones I'm pretty sure I'm going to start next. But that can change too!  The 5 in 'to read' are definitely on my short list but I've not decided which is actually next up.

But 'recently read' is ALWAYS what I've recently read.


----------



## mager342

This is a fun feature!  It will be a while until I have my own book to proudly display in the signature line.  But, I sure have some books I am reading.  I am off to make my reading bar now.

Thanks!!


----------



## Atunah

It is great. I love seeing what others are reading. Its also danger zone, since I often find something that looks good so I add to my ever growing mountain of stuff I want to read.


----------



## KBoards Admin

We've re-written our Reading Page feature, and the update is now available for you. Among the changes:

- Behind the scenes, we store your book's cover, title, and author info rather than retrieving them from Amazon's database each time. This speeds up the display of the Reading Page (http://kboards.com/reading), and the initial load of the setup page (http://kboards.com/reading/setup.php).

- We've added another Reading Bar option (available from the setup page at http://kboards.com/reading/setup.php). This one is a mid-sized graphic that shows one book for each of Reading, Recently Read, and To Be Read.

- If you remove a book's ASIN from the middle of your list, we now bubble the books up to get rid of that blank slot.

- The retrieval of your book's information -- i.e. after you click Save Changes -- should be more reliable now... with fewer instances of blank covers being displayed. It is still pretty slow to refresh after you click Save Changes. It takes about one second per book for us to retrieve the information from Amazon's database and to create your updated Reading Bar graphics.

Try it out! 
http://kboards.com/reading


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I updated my reading bar earlier today and it is definitely much speedier! Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Dragle

Great improvement, thanks!  
Hmm, since the data is being stored, I wonder if that would make it possible to allow us to put a rating on each book, or a thumbs-up or thumbs-down icon.  Sometimes I've removed a book I've read from my list because it was pretty bad and I didn't want to advertise it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hmm, good thought, Dragle! 

Version 3.0, perhaps?


----------



## Maxx

I updated my reading page last night.  How long until the new info shows up on my reading bar?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It should show up right away, MAXX.  First, after adding the new stuff, you did "Save Changes," right?  (Sometimes I forget!)

If you're not seeing the new books, then try a CTRL-R to refresh your page.

What are the new books I should be seeing?

Betsy


----------



## Maxx

I just did a refresh, and it has now updated.  I had tried to refresh many times since last night and nothing happened.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've found that once I save changes, I just need to do a refresh by clicking the refresh symbol in the browser bar on any kboards page.  Oddly, closing the browser and opening it again didn't do it.

Used to be it took several 'save changes' before it populated without empty spots, but that's been working much better lately.


----------



## Atunah

Its been working really great. I don't have anymore of the empty spots I used to have where I had to hit update several times. Now its all there at first try, no matter the time of day.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Its been working really great. I don't have anymore of the empty spots I used to have where I had to hit update several times. Now its all there at first try, no matter the time of day.


I know! Because of all the empty spots, I used dread updating the books in my reading bar, but it's been working fantastic for me lately  Hope it stays easy-peasy!


----------



## 5ngela

I hope Amazon can really connect Goodreads to Kboards.


----------



## Sarah Shaw

I set up my reading bar a few months ago. The first time I tried to update it it worked fine. Lately, however, I update it, save changes, view the preview and it looks good- but then when I go back to kindle boards it's not updated. When i click on it to open it the changes show, but not on the board. Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## Atunah

I think it takes a wee bit longer now to populate down to KBoards. I mean I change my currently reading, or what I just read and when I post, it doesn't show yet. But a bit later it does. So they do eventually show up. I even refreshed, and in the past that would update it right away, but not now. Just takes a while.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sarah Shaw said:


> I set up my reading bar a few months ago. The first time I tried to update it it worked fine. Lately, however, I update it, save changes, view the preview and it looks good- but then when I go back to kindle boards it's not updated. When i click on it to open it the changes show, but not on the board. Anybody know what's going on?


Try clicking the refresh in your browser. Or close the browser and open it again.That will re-send the information. The thing is, YOU don't see a change until you do this, but the rest of us will see your new bar.


----------



## gdae23

Just had this same thing happen after updating my reading bar using my iPad. Refresh didn't work for me today. What did work was to close out of kboards, go briefly into airplane mode, then get out of airplane mode and reopen kboards. Now I can see my updates.


----------

